# Navigation firmware update for RNS-510



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Navigation firmware update for RNS-510 and VIM*

*Proceed at your own risk. I take no responsibility.*


*Firmware 1140 Update for RNS-510:*

*US-SW1140*
File name: US_RNS-510_SW1140.iso
File description: US RNS-510 SW1140 *applies to SW 0320,0360,0380,0980,1000,1040*
File size: 404.21 MB


*Changing the Volkswagen RNS 510 Color Scheme:*
Follow these instructions on how to change the color of your RNS found here.


*Use this file to enable Video in Motion:*

*VIM-Video in Motion*
Insert the cd with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition. 
As soon as the unit starts to come on press the Eject button, Day/Night button, and Guide all at the same time to get the unit to reset.
It'll ask you to confirm the update and you'll press "ok"
Wait for it to run and you'll be done.


*Just a FYI you can import destination from a SD card in to your RNS using the following website.*
*VW Labs*

*MDI UPDATE*

1) Download update file from *MDI for cars up to 21/2012*

2) Please store update file into Root-folder (=main folder) The name of update file must not be changed or converted.

3) Connect USB-stick with update file by use of USB-adapter (000 051 446 B) with
multimedia interface MEDIA IN.

4) The update load will start automatically be switching on the radio/navigation
head unit. The display of head unit indicates the status of update load, as far as
the multimedia interface MEDIA IN as selected origin source as well as USB-connection
was active. Please do not remove USB-stick from multimedia interface MEDIA IN port during the whole update load.

5) After successful finish of upload file (appr. 1 minute), the status of upload will be
indicated in head unit’s display.

There is A *TON* of information in this thread. I have tried my best to make it easy to understand if you still have questions please







first.


Pictures provided by: *greek bandit*

started with this, slowest part was APPL and Radio took the longest









you should see this at bottom of screen









and go through a few of these screens









and this should be end result after about 45mis-1hr









improved fullscreen backup cam instead of half screen and car on screen actually looks like a cc

















begining of vim install after update









end result after about 2 mins









boot screen changing upload









end of boot screen upload of about 1-1.5 mins


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

Seki said:


> *Proceed at your own risk. I take no responsibility.*
> 
> 
> Firmware 1140 Update for RNS-510:
> ...


Thanks - I'm interested in this. What functionality, if any, does it add? How does one check one's current firmware version, to see if this update applies? Any instructions on installation?

Thanks again.

E


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You will need VCDS to check your current firmware.

As far as instructions go:
1.Download.
2.Burn ISO file to CD-R.
3.Insert into nav unit. 
4.It'll go off and on a few times then ask you to confirm update.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

What does this (firmware) update have? I know map updates give you new POIs, streets, cameras, etc.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

It just fixes some bugs and makes the system a bit more responsive. For the older firmware it will make some graphic changes.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

FYI I went from firmware 1040 (510 Version C) to the current, 1140. Burned CD loaded fine and the 510 did its reboots to complete; took about 40 minutes. Don't see any response changes -- maybe understandable -- and I had to reload my SD card (I play music from it instead of the HD). The update seemed to cause a loading error when reading from the SD after the update, so I'm thinking the update might have changed the stored library somewhat (which the 510 seems to keep in memory). But all's well and I'm hoping it fixed a couple of weird, very minor bugs. Thanks for the link.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just updated it! works great! It took about a hour fron start to finish. It seems to load alot faster when you turn the car on then before! WINNING!! :laugh:


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Gotta try it... Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is what I got after inserting CD with ISO image. My current SW version is 1040. 
Edit: A quick google search revealed you have _"to change the time format of the clock in the RNS 510 from 12 hour to 24 hour clock"_. Will try later and see if it works.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^
What did you use to burn the CD?

Use this if you will still have problem with it.

http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

saywhat1 said:


> Just updated it! works great! It took about a hour fron start to finish. It seems to load alot faster when you turn the car on then before! WINNING!! :laugh:


Glad it worked for you!


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

looks like the older units now get support for sdhc cards. i just popped in a 16gb card and it worked!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

ElectricCo said:


> looks like the older units now get support for sdhc cards.  i just popped in a 16gb card and it worked!


Yes that is correct. You can even plug in a 32 GB.


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> This is what I got after inserting CD with ISO image. My current SW version is 1040.
> Edit: A quick google search revealed you have _"to change the time format of the clock in the RNS 510 from 12 hour to 24 hour clock"_. Will try later and see if it works.
> 
> 
> ...


mine did this. once i put the disk in without the key in the ignition it worked fine


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Testiclease said:


> mine did this. once i put the disk in without the key in the ignition it worked fine


Thanks. Someone else also confirmed this :...ignition off, door open and time set to 24 hrs.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks. Someone else also confirmed this :...ignition off, door open and time set to 24 hrs.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


How did you burn the ISO? 

The car has to be *OFF* RNS *ON* for it to work. Do you maybe have VIM activated?

I flashed two more RNS’ last night and no issue at all. 

I will be in Brooklyn around noon on Saturday and if you want we can meet and I will give you my CD.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Will try later this evening. Yes, VIM enabled. Shouldn't be an issue, right? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I don’t know for sure, But I know that I had to enable mine after the update.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

I updated mine with car off, door closed and I left the clock on its 12 hour setting. VIM enabled via tool, not software, and still works.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

what do you mean by VIM enabled ? I'm assuming video in motion and if so are you able to watch dvds while moving now ? thanks for the help


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Correct, video in motion, meaning video can play while driving. I bought my 510 from an online vendor who unlocked it with some kind of VW approved tool. From what I've read, if you use software available online to unlock VIM then you'll have to rerun it after the 1140 upgrade in order to get it back (all other settings seem to remain -- nice to see that, actually). I don't watch video while driving, of course, but it is nice to have (kids, traffic, etc.)


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I updated the first post with a link to the VIM file. :thumbup:

Enjoy


----------



## JoeRoke (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Seki said:


> I updated the first post with a link to the VIM file. :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy


did it to my car and worked perfect with improvements


started with this, slowest part was APPL and Radio took the longest


you should see this at bottom of screen


and go through a few of these screens


and this should be end result after about 45mis-1hr


improved fullscreen backup cam instead of half screen and car on screen actually looks like a cc



begining of vim install after update


end result after about 2 mins


boot screen changing upload


end of boot screen upload of about 1-1.5 mins


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> did it to my car and worked perfect with improvements


Glad that it worked for you and thanks for the pictures.


Do you mind if I post them to the first post? That way we have them all in one spot?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

whatever you need seki


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks. Pictures added to the first post.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks to the OP. After two years, this finally fixed the crazy loud default voice for Voice Activation. Man, that was driving me nuts. Rear camera is very nice. Start up time is still the same for me, but you can't win them all


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Glad it worked for you and you are happy with the final results.


----------



## Tazzboo (Nov 17, 2011)

Getting a error, it boots up fine starts the swl down load like the first couple of screen shots. Then it stops and says there was a error in reading the file and your system will revert back to original software. please eject cd/dvd to reboot system. Any Ideas? 

Door was open, Clock set to 24 hours and key was not in the switch. 

2012 CC lux plus here. 

Thanks For the help.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Tazzboo said:


> Getting a error, it boots up fine starts the swl down load like the first couple of screen shots. Then it stops and says there was a error in reading the file and your system will revert back to original software. please eject cd/dvd to reboot system. Any Ideas?
> 
> Door was open, Clock set to 24 hours and key was not in the switch.
> 
> ...


Are you doing the firmware update or are you enabling VIM?


----------



## Tazzboo (Nov 17, 2011)

Seki said:


> Are you doing the firmware update or are you enabling VIM?


Firmware update sorry. I tried both a CD and then a DVD making sure it wasn't a disk issue. It all seems like its going to work then it just error's out.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Tazzboo said:


> Firmware update sorry. I tried both a CD and then a DVD making sure it wasn't a disk issue. It all seems like its going to work then it just error's out.


What did you use to burn the CD? Try burning it at a low speed or use this if you will still have problems with it.

PowerIso


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Just updated my RNS on an 09 CC Lux... Wow the interface is way faster then before. Took 30 secs. to find a GPS fix and everything works fine so far.

Next VIM CD.. Cross my fingers ;-)

thanks


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

did you have to use a cd or a dvd to burn it to ? also I have a mac ....and I'm not computer literate lol, can someone please tell me the steps to burn the files both vim and update ? thanks to any and all in advance


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

I used a CD (brand memorex). I have a Mac as well. Under Applications - Utilities -->Disk Utility.
Insert the CD , choose the downloaded ISO File ..click on top "burn"...set the burn speed to x4.. done.

Get in the car, turn on the RNS 510 , insert the CD and then the magic happens as shown in the screenshots above.

Thanks


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

CC FROM CC said:


> did you have to use a cd or a dvd to burn it to ? also I have a mac ....and I'm not computer literate lol, can someone please tell me the steps to burn the files both vim and update ? thanks to any and all in advance


It's very easy on a Mac. I also have one.

Once you download the image, run Disk Utility. Go to the file menu and Open Disk Image. Find the image where you downloaded it (by default, in your downloads folder), and open it. In the main pane, select the disk image you just loaded (you may see two related ones, and you want the one at the top of the directory tree). Assuming you've already inserted a blank CD or DVD, hit the burn button and then the burn button in the resulting window.

No idea about VIM. Honestly, it seems incredibly dangerous to me - even if the driver claims it is just for the benefit of his passengers. It's awfully hard to avoid looking at a video screen when one is in front of you, no matter how hard you try. Furthermore, it is illegal in most states. But to each his own.

More detailed instructions here. Good luck!

http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=11007


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Soo.. tried the VIM CD today.. no luck with that. RNS restarted and gave me some downgrade error ? also some error that newer version is installed. RNS booted up and showed "that it can't start up.. insert SWL CD.

Ran to grab the Firmware CD came back..and RNS is back alive. So VIM CD def. doesn't work for me. Anything special to do..? 
Burned it the same way as the latest firmware onto CD (memorex) slowest speed.

Thanks


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Car off RNS on, time set to 24 hours.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Car was off, no key in ignition...worked for firmware update yesterday flawlessly. Do i really have to change the clock to 24h for VIM to work?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

robrobsen said:


> Do i really have to change the clock to 24h for VIM to work?


Does not hurt to try.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks guys for the help , 
well i got the firmware i thought all downloaded and all it tells me is it upgraded the swl image and nothing else in the pictures you posted came up . the whole process only took about 2 minutes and I'm sure thats not right ..... 
does anyone have any idea what I could be doing wrong ? and also i tried to do the vim as well but it told me I think the disk wasn't big enough .... is 700 mb not big enough ?

man I am so frustrated


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't have access to see my units current SW version (no longer have a VAG COM tool), and I have a 12/2008 build model, so early edition of the RNS-510 w/ no backup camera. Is there any reason to think that this firmware *wouldn't *work? Has anyone upgraded one of these classics?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

travelguy_73 said:


> I don't have access to see my units current SW version (no longer have a VAG COM tool), and I have a 12/2008 build model, so early edition of the RNS-510 w/ no backup camera. Is there any reason to think that this firmware *wouldn't *work? Has anyone upgraded one of these classics?


You should be good. :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

CC FROM CC said:


> thanks guys for the help ,
> well i got the firmware i thought all downloaded and all it tells me is it upgraded the swl image and nothing else in the pictures you posted came up . the whole process only took about 2 minutes and I'm sure thats not right .....
> does anyone have any idea what I could be doing wrong ? and also i tried to do the vim as well but it told me I think the disk wasn't big enough .... is 700 mb not big enough ?
> 
> man I am so frustrated


I think what took you 2 minutes is the VIM activation. Is it possible that you mixed up the CD’s?
And 700 is enough. :thumbup:


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

Seki said:


> I think what took you 2 minutes is the VIM activation. Is it possible that you mixed up the CD’s?
> And 700 is enough. :thumbup:


haha that would be funny .... Im not sure if I mixed them up . I don't believe so cause when i tried to burn the vim it told me something about non sufficient memory on cd ? thanks again buddy


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

ok SEKI ..... I need the masters help , now my 510 won't play a dvd even while sitting still it tells me disk error . i can't switch the av output to dvd either or change anything in the dvd section like menu language it says not supportive or something along those lines ? my goodness this is getting a bit ridiculous ? 

any thoughts are appreciated :beer:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

CC FROM CC said:


> ok SEKI ..... I need the masters help , now my 510 won't play a dvd even while sitting still it tells me disk error . i can't switch the av output to dvd either or change anything in the dvd section like menu language it says not supportive or something along those lines ? my goodness this is getting a bit ridiculous ?
> 
> any thoughts are appreciated :beer:


Give it a reboot and see what will happen.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

by reboot you mean turn it on and off ? if thats the case I've already done that


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

No by reboot I mean “ +eject”


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

to assist seki, this is how i successfully updated my rns and did vim as you saw in the pictures seki and i posted..... first i started and ran the car for five mins to make sure my cars battery had a full charge being the rns will be on for an extended period of time ( you can also put a battery charger or jump box on car) any drop of voltage under 10v will cause problems,i did not have to change my clock to 24hr setup but some of you may have to. i inserted disc (rns software update) no key in igniton and drivers door open (dome lights set to off to prevent battery drain) and as in pics in previous posts the set up ran from the disc(rns software update first), once completed i removed the disc and started the car once again for a min or two to recharge battery.now for vim.... once again key not in ignition and drivers door open with dome set to off, turned on rns and pressed and held the (eject),screen dim(button right next to eject) and the (guide) button until unit shut off and restarted, once unit was back on i inserted the vim disc and as stated above process took all of about 2-3 mins. if you are going to do the bootscreen change then follow the process for vim and you shouldnt have any problems...


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

great info and well detailed :thumb up:
so far it looks like I got the vim to work but can I do the software update now or must I do the software update and then reinstall the vim?
what does the software update actually do for my unit ? I do not have a back up camera , basically just curious if its even worth it to try and mess with the software update if it is not gonna really do anything ! thanks again to all for the help in this crazy procedure :beer:


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

CC FROM CC said:


> great info and well detailed :thumb up:
> so far it looks like I got the vim to work but can I do the software update now or must I do the software update and then reinstall the vim?
> what does the software update actually do for my unit ? I do not have a back up camera , basically just curious if its even worth it to try and mess with the software update if it is not gonna really do anything ! thanks again to all for the help in this crazy procedure :beer:


 even though you do not have a camera the update as ive noticed speeds up the units responce i.e when you push a button it doesnt take as long to respond, and the voice for the navi system is alot more clear and understandable, as for your first question you must do the update first the do vim after because the update will clear everything out and is not coded/made to have the vim coding


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

Seki said:


> You should be good. :thumbup:


Worked like a charm. Thanks to everyone for the screen shots and detailed information. Appears to working perfectly.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Seki :thumbup: I was able to apply the update. I didn't need to use the VIM iso; mine was coded with the tool, not software so it remained enabled. The other settings I had to re-enable were the secret menu for unit (via VCDS), and the POIs, speed camera/trap locations on the rns map: for some weird reason, the firmware update cleared these settings.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

de_bklyn said:


> Thanks Seki :thumbup: I was able to apply the update. I didn't need to use the VIM iso; mine was coded with the tool, not software so it remained enabled. The other settings I had to re-enable were the secret menu for unit (via VCDS), and the POIs, speed camera/trap locations on the rns map: for some weird reason, the firmware update cleared these settings.


Glad to help.

How do you enable the speed camera/trap? Can you elaborate a bit on that topic?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Seki said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> How do you enable the speed camera/trap? Can you elaborate a bit on that topic?



yes please elaborate......love to try this one


----------



## CCNoob (Nov 21, 2011)

*Error after RNS-510 fireware update*

Hi All,

I've updated the firmware on my RNS-510 as instructured. I've noticed the changed featuers for the back-up camera (great).. Issue i have is the Nav doesnt seem to work. I cant enter an address, intersection, etc. The nav will take me home and thats it. Also, when i reboot my RNS-510 the loading screen says cant shut down syste, "please insert swl disk", this error is in red bars, both on top and bottom of my screen. But then my unit comes up. So my questions is what do i do?? lol. Should i try to flash the firware again?

Also, i cant seem to get the VIM iso to work. Noticed two files in the zip and put both of them on a cd, any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Give it a shot with reinstalling the SW again. 

VIM I see you did not do your home work. Yes there are two files one is to enable VIM and the second one is to revert it back to factory. Only one should be on the CD and that one is VIM_Berto89.iso


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

> > Thanks Seki :thumbup: I was able to apply the update. I didn't need to use the VIM iso; mine was coded with the tool, not software so it remained enabled. The other settings I had to re-enable were the secret menu for unit (via VCDS), and the POIs, speed camera/trap locations on the rns map: for some weird reason, the firmware update cleared these settings.
> 
> 
> Glad to help.
> ...


I used the option Extras > Places in Map and then selected from the list as shown below.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

de_bklyn said:


> I used the option Extras > Places in Map and then selected from the list as shown below.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you mean here? Please explain


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here? Please explain


I meant you have to (while on the Map display screen on your RNS unit), press the *Extras* button at the bottom of the screen. Then you can go ahead to add options (Places Of Interest, etc).
By the way, if you have the stock Navteq 3M maps you _may_ be able to select the additional POIs, speed cameras - not sure. I know the 4M map update has this - which a friend was kind enough to update for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I got the 4M maps installed a few days ago. Need to look in to it.
Thanks


----------



## CCNoob (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Seki! The re-install worked as did VIM_berto89



Seki said:


> Give it a shot with reinstalling the SW again.
> 
> VIM I see you did not do your home work. Yes there are two files one is to enable VIM and the second one is to revert it back to factory. Only one should be on the CD and that one is VIM_Berto89.iso


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^
Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

I have a question about the SW1140, I have a 2010 TDI Cup, as I'm under warranty and had a speaker replaced today, I had the dealer check if there were any updates, they said there weren't any/I had the most up to date when they plugged it in.

Does this mean this update will not help me/I already have it? I couldn't get them to tell me the version # I had (typical dealer BS, probably didn't really look) though.

VIM worked for me, I just left the unit on (i.e. I didn't need a reset), key out, put in the disk and let it do its work.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Do you have access to VCDS? If so you can look at what version you have.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that, I don't have a vag-com but have friends with them/have done some changes myself before.

I also just read that the VIM script enables the secret menu so I'll go take a quick look.


----------



## JoeRoke (Jun 27, 2011)

Just did the upgrade of both firmware and VIM. worked with no issues!! however, i dont see any difference from the upgrade. either way, thank you for these files!!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Looks like the HW version is H08 and SW version is 1040 - specifically C_NAR_9.442_t925 so I think that means I'm eligible for upgrade to 1140 right?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

JoeRoke said:


> Just did the upgrade of both firmware and VIM. worked with no issues!! however, i dont see any difference from the upgrade. either way, thank you for these files!!


It responds a bit faster.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> Looks like the HW version is H08 and SW version is 1040 - specifically C_NAR_9.442_t925 so I think that means I'm eligible for upgrade to 1140 right?


Yes you are.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

FYI, the VIM also adds in the "Secret Menu" without the need for a vagcom which was quite helpful, almost as handy as the MKV (2010 at least) trick for turning of the DRL's with the indicator stalk.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes that is correct forgot to bring that up. Thanks’ for the reminder.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

SideNote:
Installed from 1040 to 1140, everything seems a bit faster indeed, no problems with Nav.

I didn't have to redo the VIM hack, however I realized that I am missing the secret menu so that probably go removed, I guess redoing the VIM will get me back that secret menu in 45 seconds so I don't have to VagCom it.


----------



## blue hare (Apr 12, 2004)

Stuart Little said:


> FYI, the VIM also adds in the "Secret Menu" without the need for a vagcom which was quite helpful, almost as handy as the MKV (2010 at least) trick for turning of the DRL's with the indicator stalk.


What functions does this "secret menu" offer? :snowcool:


----------



## JoeRoke (Jun 27, 2011)

Stuart Little said:


> FYI, the VIM also adds in the "Secret Menu" without the need for a vagcom which was quite helpful, almost as handy as the MKV (2010 at least) trick for turning of the DRL's with the indicator stalk.


and how do we find this secret menu?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

JoeRoke said:


> and how do we find this secret menu?


Ditto..How do we get the secret menu and what is in there?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Did you guys hear for Google, or you like all the hard work to be done by others? :laugh:

 Click me RNS 510 secret menu


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Seki said:


> Did you guys hear for Google, or you like all the hard work to be done by others? :laugh[/URL]


I think I know what you mean in this post but not entirely sure. Did you proof read before posting?

Sorry if I seem a little dense.


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

quick question guys. My VIM is working intermitently.... sometimes it plays a dvd while driving just fine and others it tells me that the cd/dvd couldn't be read and ejects it ? any thoughts on this  its really making my kids mad :banghead:


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

and also the reboot being the buttons on the top left of the unit , and the eject button do nothing for me at all..... I've help them for 30 seconds or just pushed them for a second and the system will not reboot ? what the heck is wrong with my unit ?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

CC FROM CC said:


> quick question guys. My VIM is working intermitently.... sometimes it plays a dvd while driving just fine and others it tells me that the cd/dvd couldn't be read and ejects it ? any thoughts on this  its really making my kids mad :banghead:


Is it always the same DVD or different one?


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

CC FROM CC said:


> and also the reboot being the buttons on the top left of the unit , and the eject button do nothing for me at all..... I've help them for 30 seconds or just pushed them for a second and the system will not reboot ? what the heck is wrong with my unit ?


lol heres to help you...these are the three button that need to be pushed, i think you got the wrong button:beer:


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

i cant get this secret menu to show up, what am i f'n up?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Just hold the SETUP button for like 10-15 seconds and it should work.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Seki said:


> Just hold the SETUP button for like 10-15 seconds and it should work.


sweet seki....thanks


----------



## Dr.Boogie (Sep 28, 2009)

Seki, you rock! Saved me shipping my RNS again!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Dr.Boogie said:


> Seki, you rock! Saved me shipping my RNS again!


:thumbup:

Thanks for the feedback, glad that I was able to help!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## subhumanguy (Aug 7, 2010)

I remember reading about firmware 1040 right before I bought my 2010 CC Lux in July 2010. Part of my decision to buy the CC was because the sonic sensor overlay on the backup camera looked so cool in the update. Over a year later and it's finally delivered (and then some!) Thanks so much eace:  :beer:


----------



## vraptor (Oct 20, 2011)

does this work on eu/australian units?

i have been getting my firmware with different versions ie. 2760, now on 3970.

why is this in 1xxx format?
thanks!


----------



## Dr.Boogie (Sep 28, 2009)

vraptor said:


> does this work on eu/australian units?
> 
> i have been getting my firmware with different versions ie. 2760, now on 3970.
> 
> ...


US (maybe Mex) firmware only. The EU updates are much more frequent.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

vraptor said:


> does this work on eu/australian units?
> 
> i have been getting my firmware with different versions ie. 2760, now on 3970.
> 
> ...


No it will not work for you if you have a UE unit. But the VIM will work on your unit.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

subhumanguy said:


> I remember reading about firmware 1040 right before I bought my 2010 CC Lux in July 2010. Part of my decision to buy the CC was because the sonic sensor overlay on the backup camera looked so cool in the update. Over a year later and it's finally delivered (and then some!) Thanks so much eace:  :beer:


:wave:


----------



## swich2mac (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,

I'm brand new to this site, as well as just picking up my 1st VW. I just took delivery on a 2012 Passat TDI SEL Premium so can I assume that I have the latest firmware? 

I don't have this VCDS tool (cable and software?) but I am not opposed to picking one up. Can someone tell me if I really would need it and if so, what can I expect to pay for it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

swich2mac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm brand new to this site, as well as just picking up my 1st VW. I just took delivery on a 2012 Passat TDI SEL Premium so can I assume that I have the latest firmware?
> 
> ...


You should have the latest firmware. However you can use the VIM file to enable that feature.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I updated and all seamed to work fine until i tried to enter in a new address. When i try to enter in a new city or zip code it will not take any numbers or letters. I tried to reboot the unit but it still did not work. any ideas?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Insert your Map CD


----------



## ROWDYRABBIT (Jun 29, 2001)

Seki said:


> Insert your Map CD


Does this update enable voice activated nav commands?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

ROWDYRABBIT said:


> Does this update enable voice activated nav commands?


Not that I’m aware of.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Oh how I would love that feature! 

Anyone know what work has to be done to get it? I'd love to think that since we have speakerphone/bluetooth that a firmware update could add it for us. But being a lowly computer programmer I don't know much about them (note the sarcasm here, as I'm laying it on pretty thick  )


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Voice activated nav would be great, but from my understanding the mic for the phone could not be used. Mind you, I'm just recalling info that I read quite some time back on another discussion on this forum. I believe you'd have to add an additional mic and wire it appropriately, to use specifically for the nav. 

I did notice that you can now control music a bit with voice.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

How so?


-Sent with Tapatalk via my iPhone


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> How so?


When you push the talk button say "music" and then "options". You will be given several commands that you can use: play, stop, pause, next, and back. I think that is all. But, it's kind of glitchy, it doesn't always work right.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Hmm, can already do most of those quicker through the arrows right next to the speak button on the steering wheel 

Alas, when you say help (which will tell you what you can say), that isn't updated but I'll give it a shot. 

Was hoping for music searching and nav help. That's be the safest thing for me!

Anyone have details on mic-ing these guys up and getting the additional functionality?


-Sent with Tapatalk via my iPhone


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Will give it a shot.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

After some very brief testing, it looks like the only music you can control is on your phone/iPod, not the music from the HDD on the RNS510.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Just an FYI you can import destination from a SD card in to your RNS using the following website.

VW Labs


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Seki said:


> Just an FYI you can import destination from a SD card in to your RNS using the following website.
> 
> VW Labs


:thumbup: I've used this a couple times. Cool feature.


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

anyone from Canada try this on Canadian Spec cars?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

shark1048 said:


> anyone from Canada try this on Canadian Spec cars?


Do you know what firmware you have on it now? 
But it should work. US and Canada units are the same.


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

it is 1040





Seki said:


> Do you know what firmware you have on it now?
> But it should work. US and Canada units are the same.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

shark1048 said:


> it is 1040


You are good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*MDI UPDATE added to the first post.*

MDI UPDATE added to the first post. Works for *RNS 510* and *RCD 510*


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Seki said:


> MDI UPDATE added to the first post.


What does the MDI Update entail as far as features, or is it more of a speed/optimization?

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> What does the MDI Update entail as far as features, or is it more of a speed/optimization?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stu


It speeds up the MDI respond and it eliminates the few second gap of the beginning of each song.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Seki said:


> It speeds up the MDI respond and it eliminates the few second gap of the beginning of each song.


Cool, perfectly safe for all versions of the MDI (red/white?) for people on SW1140?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes its for RNS and for RCD. No problem for me on my RNS.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Seki said:


> MDI UPDATE added to the first post. Works for *RNS 510* and *RCD 510*


Last question I promise  I have the iPhone MDI not the USB one, can I put this on an SD Card?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope SD will not work. You will need a USB adapter part # 000 051 446 B


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks, now to track someone down with a USB MDI so I don't have to pay $37 for a one time use item


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> Gotcha, thanks, now to track someone down with a USB MDI so I don't have to pay $37 for a one time use item


Were are you located?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Seki said:


> Were are you located?


Denver, CO


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> Denver, CO


Too far from me.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

No worries, a friend with a 2011 TDI Wagon said he put the MFD update via SD Card so I may give it a shot on a small blank card and put that folder at the root (or wherever it specifies), I'll post up if it does as many VW stereos have the SD Card I guess (I know the RNS-510 does)


----------



## abbodi (Dec 5, 2011)

So after multiple complains to VW middle east , VW dealer in saudi Arabia finally contacted me to upgrade my firmware for free to over come the latency in the rear view camera in addition to other few glitches in the current fire mare in my CC ...

I would like to know how to get the current firmware version in order to document and share with forum the differences between the old and the new firmware I'm about to get


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Stuart Little said:


> No worries, a friend with a 2011 TDI Wagon said he put the MFD update via SD Card so I may give it a shot on a small blank card and put that folder at the root (or wherever it specifies), I'll post up if it does as many VW stereos have the SD Card I guess (I know the RNS-510 does)


You can only update from USB by design, no work arounds.

This is an update for the MDI, not the radio or the MFD, so radio version does not matter.
Keep us posted.


----------



## flyboymurphy (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to say, you guys are fantastic. Thanks to everybody for posting pics and steps for updating so that even an idiot like me can get through it.
I am still unsure how to access the sub channels in HD radio though. I think I might have an older RNS (cc 2009) and maybe it wasn't possible before the update but should I be able to with the firmware upgrade.
By the way, I am in the Boston metro area with the firmware on cd , and the VIM and the midi+cable if anyone needs to use them...


----------



## swich2mac (Nov 26, 2011)

Can I assume that the DVD in motion hack will work on the RNS-510 in my 2012 Passat TDI?


----------



## jefersonstutz (Dec 26, 2011)

*1140 Downgrade Error*

Hi all, 

Let me have a minute of your attention and ask one question. This is my first post and I'm very impressed with the content of this forum.

I have a RNS 510 with the following Versin Info in hidden menu:

1T0035680D

HW-VERSION H60

SW-VERSION 3800
SV SW VERSION C_EU_10.341_t2


In my understanding, this is the latest RNS-510 firmware available, but Wen I tried to install I got the Downgrade Error saying that the version installed is newer than the one I'm installing.

I also got this other site where show a different firmware schema 3976 that I believe is newer the one I have, but now I'm confused, there are two lines of firmware for RNS ?

http://www.my-gti.com/3116/volkswagen-rns-510-firmware-upgrade-to-version-3970-3974-3976-3978

Thanks in advance and I hope contribute with this amazing forum

Jeferson - Brazil


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^^^

Yes that is correct there are two type of firmware the US and the RoW. From the info of the version that you have you should be using the one from the link that you provided. Hope this helps.


----------



## jefersonstutz (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok, my next 2 natural question are:

Is there any substantial different from both subset of firmware ?

Can I move from one type of feature to another ? or this is linked with the type of hardware ?

Thanks a lot

Jeferson


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I don’t know what the different is but it is hardware linked. So you will have to use the EU version.


----------



## nic11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Can someone please reupload the file onto a different website? It looks like the original website is shutdown. I should've done this long time ago :facepalm:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I will repost it shortly.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

File has been reposted.


----------



## nic11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## nic11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Just got done burning the iOS file on a cd. Current stuck at "software download - source activated, searching for swl image" screen... For about 10-15min, any Idea? Should I restart? Any advise would be helpful :thumbup:thanks

Update: nvm, got it working again on my 4th CD. For some reason the other ones doesn't work....


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

nic11 said:


> Just got done burning the iOS file on a cd. Current stuck at "software download - source activated, searching for swl image" screen... For about 10-15min, any Idea? Should I restart? Any advise would be helpful :thumbup:thanks
> 
> Update: nvm, got it working again on my 4th CD. For some reason the other ones doesn't work....


 :thumbup:


----------



## nic11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh no... 

Finally I got to drive around and trying out the new firmware, right when I started play around with the nav.... I realize I can't enter anything into the address bar!!! And the rest of my nav system is also working funky - basically unusable!! I tried to erase all of nav memory and now I can't even enter my own home address. 

Im trying to reinstall the firmware again right now and hopefully it will fix the problem.... 

Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

nic11 said:


> Oh no...
> 
> Finally I got to drive around and trying out the new firmware, right when I started play around with the nav.... I realize I can't enter anything into the address bar!!! And the rest of my nav system is also working funky - basically unusable!! I tried to erase all of nav memory and now I can't even enter my own home address.
> 
> ...


 It would be helpful for us if you would provide us with some more info. Like what was your previous SW version, your location if you are in the US or in EU, and what you mean with “funky”.


----------



## nic11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for being so vague. 

I have a 2010 gti. I'm not too sure what version is my nav unit and what version map i got. From reading all the posts, i'm pretty sure i have firmware 1000 and above (but definitely not 1140) and I should have the navteq 3m or 4m map. 

After some research on navi forum, i found a "quick fix" for my problem. In which it will require me to put a nav map disc into the system and enter an address. However, i can't locate my disc...:facepalm: 

Update: I stop by the dealership this morning and hope to borrow a map disc to do the "quick fix". They ended up updating my navteq map to the latest version! At last, everything is working fine again and the response are quick a bit faster! :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

nic11 said:


> Sorry for being so vague.
> 
> I have a 2010 gti. I'm not too sure what version is my nav unit and what version map i got. From reading all the posts, i'm pretty sure i have firmware 1000 and above (but definitely not 1140) and I should have the navteq 3m or 4m map.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Added to the FAQ under navigation. :thumbup:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Just to be sure before I update my RNS 510. 

One CD for the VIM 

One CD for the update 

USB stick for the MDI update 

Total of two CDs correct? 

Also does this update include updated map info?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes you have all the info correct. 

No there are no maps included in this update.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Seki said:


> Yes you have all the info correct.
> 
> No there are no maps included in this update.


 Great and thanks! Updated and added VIM as well - works perfectly. Now to look for 4M maps!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I will see to upload the V4 maps as well.


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

*No Address input on my NAV*

Hi Seki,

Thanks for the firmware updates. I've done both on my CC and everything works great but I can't input any address information into the NAV. It will give me directions to location stored in memory, just won't take any new addresses.

I read through the thread and saw that a couple of other people had the same problem. I have reinstalled the CD 3 times now with the same result. I saw that you instructed another guy to put his Map CD in but I don't remember ever getting a map CD with my car. (2010 CC Lux)

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

Seki said:


> Where are you located?


Oakland, CA


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

It sounds like mic11 had the same problem and it was solved by inserting an actual map disk, vice the update one you used to install the SW update. Try using the navteq map disk and see what that does for you.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

polarizer said:


> Oakland, CA


You got a PM.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

InvertedB said:


> It sounds like mic11 had the same problem and it was solved by inserting an actual map disk, vice the update one you used to install the SW update. Try using the navteq map disk and see what that does for you.



That is correct. A map disk is needed.


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

Seki said:


> That is correct. A map disk is needed.


I didn't get a disk with my car. Anybody know whether this is something the dealer will give me?


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

*2011 CC Lux Plus - HELP!!*

I just ran the update and I got an SWL write error! Now the head unit boots up and asks for an SWL install disk. Run it twice. Did I brick the unit? I burned the disc @ 4x to be safe and I'm really freakin' out now. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is my error.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

otsep said:


> Here is my error.


Its telling you on the screen what you need to do. 
Just follow the instructions for the region where you are located by pressing the 3 buttons.

:thumbup:


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

Done that four times now. Stops at the same point every time.


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

It ejects the disc and gives error screen I previously posted. I've also burned the disc on a different computer each time.


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

Dealer is telling me they don't have a CD to restore the software. They want to order a new radio.


----------



## otsep (Feb 12, 2012)

Final attempt didn't work. 4 different computers, three brands of media. The only I noticed this time, which I'm assuming is the same as before, was right before the fail screen came up it gave me an error 239.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

otsep said:


> Final attempt didn't work. 4 different computers, three brands of media. The only I noticed this time, which I'm assuming is the same as before, was right before the fail screen came up it gave me an error 239.


You got a PM.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

de_bklyn said:


> I used the option Extras > Places in Map and then selected from the list as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the updated firmware and 4M maps yet I dont get a speed camera option in the places in map...

am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Donjonson said:


> I have the updated firmware and 4M maps yet I dont get a speed camera option in the places in map...
> 
> am I the only one with this problem?


Anyone have a copy of the 4M software I could "borrow"?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Donjonson said:


> I have the updated firmware and 4M maps yet I dont get a speed camera option in the places in map...
> 
> am I the only one with this problem?


They are not preloaded. You need to create your own points of interest.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

quailallstar said:


> Anyone have a copy of the 4M software I could "borrow"?


We can do a group buy.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Seki said:


> They are not preloaded. You need to create your own points of interest.


I bought it on ebay for $25us on monday.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Donjonson said:


> I bought it on ebay for $25us on monday.


What version is it?


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Seki said:


> What version is it?


4M


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Can you post it somewhere for us?


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

This might have been answered elsewhere that I missed, but does the VIM software update mean you do not need things like the Kufatec TV free module then?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

That is correct.

What it does is it changes the threshold of the navigation from blocking the video at 10 mph to 160 mph. Hope that helps.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for your support Seki. I appreciate you taking the time out today to assist me with the mods for my car. Everything worked as intended.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Los1 said:


> Thank you for your support Seki. I appreciate you taking the time out today to assist me with the mods for my car. Everything worked as intended.


Glad I was able to help. It was nice meeting you.:thumbup:


----------



## ascottlee (Mar 7, 2012)

*2009 VW CC VR6 4Motion Backup Camera Error Message*

I ran the update and it worked perfectly. The only problem now is that it tells me that the Backup Camera is not available (because it did not come with one). Is there a way to disable this message so that I do not have to click OK each time I start the car? Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

ascottlee said:


> I ran the update and it worked perfectly. The only problem now is that it tells me that the Backup Camera is not available (because it did not come with one). Is there a way to disable this message so that I do not have to click OK each time I start the car? Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


You will need VCDS/VAG-COM or you can get yourself a backup camera. :laugh:

Where are you located?


----------



## ascottlee (Mar 7, 2012)

Panama City, FL


----------



## skaven-R32 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you Seki for getting all this info in one place! I was able to upgrade my SW0380 RNS to 1140 with no hitches, and the software VIM. It's working brilliantly.

Unfortunately I can't seem to upgrade the MDI, however. I've tried two different USB sticks (one 4GB, the other 16GB) - both formatted FAT32. 

The error is "Software Update Not Possible". I've tried the 0090, 0111, and 0150 versions (the one supplied in this thread) all to the same end. My understanding is I should receive a specific error if what I am updating is the same or older than what I already am using - not the general error I'm seeing.

I haven't updated it since being purchased second hand in August of 09, which is the same month the 0090 FW was released. Unless the dealer snuck one in - which I highly doubt as the RNS w/MDI were not OEM options on the R32.

My MDI info:

Part: 5N0-035-342A
SW: 0062
HW: H13
Manufactured: KW 27/08

Anyone else seen/worked around this issue?


----------



## ascottlee (Mar 7, 2012)

I took my car to the dealership Saturday to have them hook it up to the computer and "uncheck" rearview camera seeing as how I didn't have one and no error ever came up until I upgraded the firmware....well low and behold this entire time I had a rear view camera and no one ever knew it. They enabled the software and now the emblem flips up and the camera slides out and I have a visual on my nav screen. Thanks for the update -- without it I would never have known I had a rearview camera.

2009 CC VR6 4motion

I still can't get the VIM to work, but maybe one day I'll solve that problem too.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^^
Glad it worked out for you and that you now have a working camera on your car.


----------



## OffSpec (Mar 22, 2012)

*German Passat*

I have a german Passat. Will there be any compatibility problems considering that it`s an US version of the software?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

OffSpec said:


> I have a german Passat. Will there be any compatibility problems considering that it`s an US version of the software?


 Yes. Do not use on Euro RNS-510!


----------



## OffSpec (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Would you know where I can get an European update?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You can find allot of helpful info on this site. 



http://vwnavi.com/forum.php


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a RNS-510 in my 2010 CC and have been looking at this thread for some time. I downloaded the files and burnt them to a CD-R and attempted the firmware upgrade. I inserted the disc, pressed the D/N, Eject & Guide button and got an error which stated to install SWL disc. Do both files go on one disc?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I have a RNS-510 in my 2010 CC and have been looking at this thread for some time. I downloaded the files and burnt them to a CD-R and attempted the firmware upgrade. I inserted the disc, pressed the D/N, Eject & Guide button and got an error which stated to install SWL disc. Do both files go on one disc?


What 2 files? There is only one for the firmware upgrade.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

My bad, it was the VIM that has the two files and gives me the error. I cannot access the FW software to download it.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> My bad, it was the VIM that has the two files and gives me the error. I cannot access the FW software to download it.


Why you cant access it?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't have a login, but signed up and downloading it. This is what I am getting for an error on the VIM install.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You my friend are doing something wrong.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

No, I can follow directions as I spent my time in the military and have studied numerous filed manuals. Not to forget, I currently write process instructions for operators of automated manufacturing equipment in order to dumb it down so that anyone off the street can follow along and do it. I followed the directions found on TDI club as it is more detailed than this thread for VIM. Some people have the same issue and others have had to burn a DVD-R in order for it to work. So the only thing I possibly did wrong is burn in on a CD-R that was at a fast burn rate.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> No, I can follow directiond as I spent my time in the military and have studied numerous filed manuals. Not to forget, I currently write process instructions for operators of automated manufacturing equipment in order to dumb it down so that anyone off the street can follow along and do it. I followed the directions found on TDI club as it is more detailed than this thread for VIM. Some people have the same issue and others have had to burn a DVD-R in order for it to work. So the only thing I possibly did wrong is burn in on a CD-R that was at a fast burn rate.


Can you describe what exactly you did because you did mention earlier that you was burning two (2) files to the CD.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I burnt two disc. One with both files for the VIM and then re-burnt a second disc with the require iso file for the changes onto a new disc for the update [recovery & update on one, update on two] and marked them accordingly so that I know which disc was which. I inserted the key and turned on the car, pressed the three buttons as required at the same time [eject, d/n & guide], the unit blanked out, I inserted the disc and released the buttons after the disc was fully inserted as directed by the instructions on TDI club thread and waited. The unit rebooted, and then the above image came up and the disc ejected. After that it blanked out again and the above image without the warning displayed and the radio booted up as normal.

I haven't tried to burn the FW disc as I only had two disc at my disposal, both of which have VIM related files] and burning disc that cannot be reused is a waste of money, so I have opted to leave it as is and let the dealer update the firmware to the latest factory serviced level or find someone local to me that has updated their unit and pay them to do it as it is a waste of my time as I do not need VIM and if it really is a concern, I will update the hole unit to a 2012/2013 model when I update the instrument cluster.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> I burnt two disc. One with both files for the VIM and then re-burnt a second disc with the require iso file for the changes onto a new disc for the update [recovery & update on one, update on two] and marked them accordingly so that I know which disc was which. I inserted the key and turned on the car, pressed the three buttons as required at the same time [eject, d/n & guide], the unit blanked out, I inserted the disc and released the buttons after the disc was fully inserted as directed by the instructions on TDI club thread and waited. The unit rebooted, and then the above image came up and the disc ejected. After that it blanked out again and the above image without the warning displayed and the radio booted up as normal.
> 
> I haven't tried to burn the FW disc as I only had two disc at my disposal, both of which have VIM related files] and burning disc that cannot be reused is a waste of money, so I have opted to leave it as is and let the dealer update the firmware to the latest factory serviced level or find someone local to me that has updated their unit and pay them to do it as it is a waste of my time as I do not need VIM and if it really is a concern, I will update the hole unit to a 2012/2013 model when I update the instrument cluster.


Ok no problem. 

Don’t take this personally but You do keep bringing up the “TDI club” so its possible that they have a different file? 
Why don’t you go and ask them and report back or use the instructions that are posted on this thread on the first post as everybody else and problem solved or maybe your device does not support it.

Below are the instructions from the first post.



> Insert the CD with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition.
> As soon as the unit starts to come on press the Eject button, Day/Night button, and Guide all at the same time to get the unit to reset.
> It'll ask you to confirm the update and you'll press "ok"
> Wait for it to run and you'll be done.


It does not say to turn on the car. I see following directions is not you strongest side.


PS:
I don’t want to start any war as you are a military person and I have moved on from the CC just trying to help out and support my thread and all the enthusiast that do contribute to the forum.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I appreciate assistance and I am not knocking you, but your assumption that my strongest point isn't following instructions would be correct, they are my third strongest. My second strongest is land-nav and my strongest is my marksmenship. No need for GPS when I have a compass and a coordinate.


I can follow directions and I followed what I found and it wasn't from your post. I will try the process this evening based on your instructions and report back later tonight to see it I have any success on updating the VIM. This is from http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=326199 and what I followed and is the same that I found on another site, both of which said to turn on the car.

* Start the car.
* Press and hold Eject, Day/Night, and Guide.
* While holding, insert burned CD-R. The head unit should reboot. When it reboots let go of the buttons.
* It will say stuff like "failed to start, insert cd" just ignore it. It will reboot again a few times.
* When it prompts you OK/Cancel on a white screen, hit OK.
* It will reboot a few more times.
* When it shows a green rectangle saying "Success", eject the cd w/ the eject button. The head unit should auto-reboot when you remove the CD.

If this is wrong, then it was fault of that person, not mine. I followed the directions. I will follow yours this evening. If it doesn't work, then I will either man up and say I am an artard who can't follow instruction or find success and post up my results and curse the two sites with the wrong instructions. I have your file on disc. If it doesn't work, I will try reburning it to a new disc at a slower rate or even try a DVD.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

*Use this file to enable Video in Motion:*

*Video in Motion*
Insert the cd with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition. 
As soon as the unit starts to come on press the Eject button, Day/Night button, and Guide all at the same time to get the unit to reset.
It'll ask you to confirm the update and you'll press "ok"
Wait for it to run and you'll be done.

Followed as above from first post with file VIM_Berto89.iso on new disc. Inserted disc, unit starts to display clock and sound starts to play. Depressed eject, day/night & guide all at once, the disc ejects for a few seconds, retracts, runs for about a minute, ejects and retracts after a few seconds and goes quite after about a minute or two, then nothing.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> *Use this file to enable Video in Motion:*
> 
> *Video in Motion*
> Insert the cd with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition.
> ...



OK, What did you use to burn the ISO?


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Could have been Roxio, whatever is on my computer for drop and drag CD/DVD. I haven't upgrated the firmware yet, if that is causing the issue.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

You need to use a ISO burning software. And to tell it that it’s a ISO file that you are burning. Something like ISO magic.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I downloaded poweriso and will try it again tomorrow aftwer I get a new case of disc.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds good. Keep us posted. :thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

I used the PowerISO software to burn the disc [suggest editing the original first post to reflect the suggested ISO burning software so that readers don't have to read every post to get the suggestions in bits and pieces] and was able to get the VIM to update. Now, I am in the process of updating the firmware / software [which I assume that I will have to re-run the VIM after it finishes]. I had to re-burn the disc again as it kept erroring out with error 185 or 190. I had to hit guide, eject & day/night as noted on the screen to start it over even on the second disc, and during the install the screen went blank, during the HDD update I believe. Right now it is 10% into the RADIO update and 58% complete with 33 minutes to go.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Successful! Thank you SEKI, I told you I could follow directions, just need to curse the TDI forum for not detailing the required software for burning the disc. I did not confirm the VIM after the firmware update, but everything else was still there, NAV home address, radio presets & etc. I will confirm my VIM tomorrow night.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I’m glad it worked out for you. :thumbup:

It would not be interesting to serve it on the plate with all the instructions in the first post :laugh: if you know what I mean :laugh:. 
Let everyone do some research and report back so that we have all the info in the same place.

Now you just need to update your maps to V4.To get the speed display.
:beer:


----------



## GT_Dream (Mar 28, 2012)

*The firmware works great!! Thanks a lot!!*

The firmware works great!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Seki said:


> I’m glad it worked out for you. :thumbup:
> 
> It would not be interesting to serve it on the plate with all the instructions in the first post :laugh: if you know what I mean :laugh:.
> Let everyone do some research and report back so that we have all the info in the same place.
> ...


Pic of said speed display?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

GT_Dream said:


> The firmware works great!! Thanks a lot!!


:thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> Pic of said speed display?


I don’t have the car anymore so I can’t take a picture but hopefully someone else will assist with that.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

If your are referring to the speed limit display on the right hand side of the NAV screen when driving the interstate, showing the posted speed limit, my NAV had that before the FW update. Is this what your are referring to or something else?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Rheinland Technik said:


> If your are referring to the speed limit display on the right hand side of the NAV screen when driving the interstate, showing the posted speed limit, my NAV had that before the FW update. Is this what your are referring to or something else?


That’s what I’m talking about it.:thumbup:


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully it will still be there, either way, I will have to update my maps as a few major roads do not show up that have been opened over the past year or two.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

They're still there. I'm on version 3M of the maps and would like to update due to changes in roads here in the Northeast but it's $200 for the 4M maps...maybe next release


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

any idea if this(1140 update) will work with my rns-510 version A part number: 3C0035684A H15 sw 0380


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

jettsy said:


> any idea if this(1140 update) will work with my rns-510 version A part number: 3C0035684A H15 sw 0380



Yes it should work. You will be ok just follow the instruction and read the entire thread as you will see how other members have solved there issues if you will have any.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Seki said:


> Yes it should work. You will be ok just follow the instruction and read the entire thread as you will see how other members have solved there issues if you will have any.


cheers mate:thumbup:


----------



## Joe_South (Apr 24, 2012)

Just updated my RNS-510 from 0360 to 1140. 
Great job from all of you getting me there. 
Successfully installed VIM, too - mostly to have access to version info. 

Unfortunately, I ran into the same issues L8train, nic11 and polarizer experienced. 
Just bought my 2010 Jetta TDI from Carmax and it did not come with a DVD... 

Anyone of you able to help? 

Thanks 

Joe


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Joe_South said:


> Just updated my RNS-510 from 0360 to 1140.
> Great job from all of you getting me there.
> Successfully installed VIM, too - mostly to have access to version info.
> 
> ...


 You got a PM.


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

if one is to buy a RNS-510 in EU can he put US maps onto it?


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it would work but there are limitations to the unit. Like no Sirius radio and such. I would stick with a NA unit even if it's a little more


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

A lil more lol. a lot more here in NA.:beer:


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Not if you know how to look!!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Some time back, I purchased an RNS 510 that was from a 2009 Eos. The lady who owned the car moved to Belgium and had to purchase a different unit. The install into my 09 went very smoothly and I am having no problems with the NAV. 

The only updating I have done is install some updated maps and currently have the latest V4. 

My question is this, and please excuse me if this has already been answered because a search doesn't bring up much info, can my unit, which has the original SW Version *0320* be updated? 

I am not sure if there is anything to be gained by doing this. Like I said, the unit gives me no trouble what so ever. 

Again, please accept my apologies is this has already been discussed on this forum. I just haven't been able to locate it.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Being a US unit with an earlier version than the 1140 posted here means you should be able to update it. It should improve the performance of your unit and make it quicker, though if your current unit is quick enough it may not even be a point you care about. You can also add the VIM, though the usefulness and legality of that are up for debate anyway.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

InvertedB said:


> Being a US unit with an earlier version than the 1140 posted here means you should be able to update it. It should improve the performance of your unit and make it quicker, though if your current unit is quick enough it may not even be a point you care about. You can also add the VIM, though the usefulness and legality of that are up for debate anyway.


 Forgot to mention in my original post that I did add the VIM mod, just for kicks and giggles. I have no intention of using it but my wife loves movies so she has used it a time or two while I was driving. Since I really don't care that much, I was never tempted to watch the screen and never will. 

Like you said, since my unit is not slow coming on and finding a satellite, I probably shouldn't mess with different firmware. In fact, based on what I had been hearing, before I got the nav unit, I was a bit concerned about the slowness, but have found it is as fast as any GPS unit I have ever had. 

I currently have 4 portable GPS units and am using my latest portable in the CC. It is no faster or slower than MY RNS 510. Both are great. Within a few seconds, my units are fully functional. 

Thanks very much for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

EuRoGTI86 said:


> if one is to buy a RNS-510 in EU can he put US maps onto it?


 To answer your question short, No it will not work without some big time modification to the unit.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Some time back, I purchased an RNS 510 that was from a 2009 Eos. The lady who owned the car moved to Belgium and had to purchase a different unit. The install into my 09 went very smoothly and I am having no problems with the NAV.
> 
> The only updating I have done is install some updated maps and currently have the latest V4.
> 
> ...


 David, if you have the 0320 firmware now and have the V4 maps I would strongly suggest you do the update. They are just made to work with each other. 
And yes you can update from 0320 to the 1140 without any issues. 
Mine was a 0320 as well and a few members that I helped update. 
You will get some more functions on the RNS, graphics as well you will be able to change the color of it using VAG-COM. 
Hope this helps. If you have any problems feel free to contact me via PM as I don’t spend much time on the CC forum since I treaded her in for the A6 recently.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Seki said:


> you will be able to change the color of it using VAG-COM.


 That's an interesting feature I was unaware of. Just adding things I need to play with .


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*Volkswagen set the color schemes as follows, changing the color scheme is easy to accomplish with Vagcom/VCDS.* 

And here is the how to. And what you will get. 

*Highline:* 










*Sportsline:* 










*Premium:* 











Using Vagcom/VCDS open Channel 37 - Navigation 










Select "Coding - 07" to start the coding process. 










Click on "Long Coding Helper" to start the "Long Coding Helper" 










Go to Byte 7 and select via the dropdown box the variant that you want to use. 










*Highline* 

















*Sportsline* 

















*Premium* 

















After you have made your selection click on "Exit" 
Exit Vagcom/VCDS and reboot the RNS 510 by pressing the < and > buttons on the left side of the DVD slot and whilst holding them press the far right info button next to the dvd slot. The new colour scheme will not display until the unit is rebooted. 

On the Skoda Columbus you cannot change the color scheme as it’s always set to a version of premium.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Seki, 

Thanks so much for your expert advice. I upgraded my Rev A Nav unit from Firmware 0320 to 1140. 

After reinstalling my V4 map the upgrade is fantastic. 

I love the 3 color treatments that are available through VagCom plus the speed limit signs that now apperar on my maps. I hate tickets so the latter is a great improvement. 

There may be other improvements that I haven't discovered yet. 

Now I have just one more improvement to my toy for additional enjoyment. Gotta love technology. 

Here at the VWvortex site, we really appreciate your input and large amount of help. 

Continue enjoying your beautiful A6. Saw a blue one at the dealer today and it was a real show stealer. 

David


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^^^ 
Glad it all worked out for you and that you are happy with the results! :thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Seki,
> 
> Thanks so much for your expert advice. I upgraded my Rev A Nav unit from Firmware 0320 to 1140.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> The following isn't really a serious issue but am curious as to why this happened.
> 
> After installing the 1140 software, I lost the ability to bring up the hidden menu in Nav set up. When I try to change it via VAGcom, it gives me an error and will not let me change the value from "0" to "1".
> 
> ...


Run the VIM software and it will unlock it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Seki said:


> Run the VIM software and it will unlock it.


Will do. I had VIM on my old firmware but forgot the fact that it went away with the new software addition.

Tnx for the help.


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

David, did you need to use your map disk to get it all working properly when you were done?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

InvertedB said:


> David, did you need to use your map disk to get it all working properly when you were done?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I had to insert mine


----------



## luckbruno (May 7, 2012)

*I need to VIM my A6 2012...*

I need to VIM my A6 2012... I'm in Charlotte NC... need help..


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

InvertedB said:


> David, did you need to use your map disk to get it all working properly when you were done?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

luckbruno said:


> I need to VIM my A6 2012... I'm in Charlotte NC... need help..


Here is a link to the file you need which is 

RECODE_VIM_Berto89.zip‎ 

http://www.robpol86.com/index.php/File:RECODE_VIM_Berto89.zip

Unzip it and burn it to a cd.

I take no responsibility for the installation of any files you may download. It worked for me though.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

^^that will not work for your Audi


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Here is a link to the file you need which is
> 
> RECODE_VIM_Berto89.zip‎
> 
> ...


*Do not use this on the 2012 AUDI!!!!! With a 3G MMI unit installed. They are not the same units!*


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*2012 audi mmi3G*

*2012 AUDI MMI3G VIM*


These are the instructions I used for enabling VIM on my 2012 A6 MMI 3G You will need VAG-COM/VCDS. If they are the same systems it should work. You will need to download the serial # decoder program as you will need it to generate the VIM code.

1.	Select control module 5F in VAG-COM/VCDS
2.	Select "Advanced ID - 1A"
3.	Submit the value from the "Serial number" field into the program. If there's more than one serial number, use the first one!
4.	Select "Security Access - 16"
5.	Enter the personal login-code provided by the VIM Program. 
6.	Press "Do It!". If you receive a "code not valid" message try the alternate code. If neither code works it's likely that your control module doesn't support VIM adaptation.
7.	Select "Adaptation - 10"
8.	Select channel 48
9.	Press read
10.	Set the value to 255
11.	Press test
12.	Press save
13.	Press "Done, Go Back", close the controller and quit the software
14.	Now reset the MMI. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I burned a CD with the vim_berto89 file which I installed in my RNS510 when it had the 0320 firmware.

This very same CD in not working with my current 1120 firmware. I am getting the "change to hour" clamp error.

I have changed my clock to 24 hour but still no joy. Something I am missing? Do I need to go through VAGcom?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> I burned a CD with the vim_berto89 file which I installed in my RNS510 when it had the 0320 firmware.
> 
> This very same CD in not working with my current 1120 firmware. I am getting the "change to hour" clamp error.
> 
> I have changed my clock to 24 hour but still no joy. Something I am missing? Do I need to go through VAGcom?


How do you have 1120


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Seki said:


> How do you have 1120


Sorry, I meant 1140.:screwy:

I finally got the CD to start running but then got an error

"Down Grade Error

Target loaded with media version 528207

Inserted media version 528207" 

The rest of the message was how to restart the unit, which I did.

Is there a different file that should be used with 1140 firmware?

There is, however, one other possibility why I got the "Down Grade" error. Even though I did upgrade my firmware, perhaps the VIM is still installed from my previous download with the older firmware. I will check it out later today by putting in a Movie DVD and taking a little ride.

If the latter is true, then it still doesn't explain why I don't have the hidden menu. Will find out soon.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

They are some post about some members having the same issues if you search this threat you will probably find the solution.


----------



## eacer (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Seki, I like to get these updates/upgrades on my car. Are you willing to come out and help out?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Is 1140 still the latest update to the NAV? I thought that VW had released a newer one. I take it the latest is not yet available unless purchased through VW directly? BTW... 1140 with VIM worked flawlessy... no issues for me on my end. I think maybe the "indicated speed limit" did go away as some had indicated, but not big deal. POIs and roads were more important to me.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

eacer said:


> Hi Seki, I like to get these updates/upgrades on my car. Are you willing to come out and help out?


Where in NY are you located?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Is 1140 still the latest update to the NAV? I thought that VW had released a newer one. I take it the latest is not yet available unless purchased through VW directly? BTW... 1140 with VIM worked flawlessy... no issues for me on my end. I think maybe the "indicated speed limit" did go away as some had indicated, but not big deal. POIs and roads were more important to me.


Yes there is a new version of the firmware for the RNS-510 its 3690. I don’t have a RNS to test it anymore and can’t confirm on what Version of the RNS it will work.

As for your RNS to show the Indicated speed limit you must go in to the setting and enable it/check it.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think that firmware is for RNS-510 version E or F, at least I see it referenced on the B7 forum by members who have the latest 510. Version C latest firmware is still 1140 I believe.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

I can tell that it works on the B version with some trial and error and that I had to tweak it a bit before I got the RNS back to life. 

I don’t have any other versions to test it on before I post it here for the public as it will/can brick the RNS with the lower/higher version and for sure I don’t think that any one wants to transform their nice RNS in to a paperweight.

:thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Is there any way tell besides VAG-COM, which RNS-510 I have? It came with the car, a 2010 VR6 4Motion.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Is there any way tell besides VAG-COM, which RNS-510 I have? It came with the car, a 2010 VR6 4Motion.


There are software hack that can do it. I personally recommend using VAG-com. If it’s the original unit that came with the care it should be the version B with the 0380 firmware.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Seki, do you know if the bootlogo mod works on A version with 1140?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

jettsy said:


> Seki, do you know if the bootlogo mod works on A version with 1140?


I never tried it.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Seki said:


> As for your RNS to show the Indicated speed limit you must go in to the setting and enable it/check it.


I just got my ross-tech connector, and was trying to find this option under navigation. I thought I found it, something about "Auto recognition of posted speed limit signs" or something to that effect on the last bit. When checked, it changed the value from 00 to 20, however, when I went to hit "Do-It" it popped a warning saying it could try some values like 12345, 1234, 123, or use the ones stored on the module. Neither worked, and it came back and said "Invalid range."

??


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

It’s in the setting of the actual navigation unit not in VAG-COM. You don’t have the AUTO recognition as its not available on the CC.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

If you have a 2010 you have a version C more than likely. The E/F are the newer ones. 1140 will be the latest firmware for your car. It's an easy install. I just updated a version C unit and listed it on eBay.


----------



## DUNationwide (Jun 7, 2012)

Installed the 1140 firmware upgrade and VIM but now my nav/map doesn't pickup my current location (Chicago) and says I'm in New York. I can still type in addresses and it will give directions, just from New York!

I'm guessing I probably need to run the map dvd but I bought my 09 CC used and the dealer didn't have it. Any other ideas to fix this? Or is there anybody in the Chicago area with a copy? I don't really care what version, just want my maps to work! I can reimburse you for your troubles!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

DUNationwide said:


> Installed the 1140 firmware upgrade and VIM but now my nav/map doesn't pickup my current location (Chicago) and says I'm in New York. I can still type in addresses and it will give directions, just from New York!
> 
> I'm guessing I probably need to run the map dvd but I bought my 09 CC used and the dealer didn't have it. Any other ideas to fix this? Or is there anybody in the Chicago area with a copy? I don't really care what version, just want my maps to work! I can reimburse you for your troubles!
> 
> PS I found a torrent on Pirate Bay that claims to be the 4M maps, but who knows if it is real. Anybody tried this one? It's a 4.9 GB download.


Have you driven the car since the update? It should pick up your location once you get going. Yes that torrent works. It should come with an alcohol 120 application that you need to burn it with to a double sided or dual layer DVD.


----------



## DUNationwide (Jun 7, 2012)

baddceo said:


> Have you driven the car since the update? It should pick up your location once you get going. Yes that torrent works. It should come with an alcohol 120 application that you need to burn it with to a double sided or dual layer DVD.


That would make sense, I only went around the block to test out the VIM. I'll see if that works this morning. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DUNationwide (Jun 7, 2012)

Alright that fixed it. Probably should have taken a drive before posting. Thanks


----------



## Michel1987 (Jun 11, 2009)

I just installed sw1140, but in the process I get an error at the APPL screen saying it failed. Has this happened to anyone??

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

Michel1987 said:


> I just installed sw1140, but in the process I get an error at the APPL screen saying it failed. Has this happened to anyone??
> 
> Thanks


Yup, been discussed and resolved in this thread. 


-Sent with Tapatalk via my iPhone


----------



## Michel1987 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya, I put the file on a DVD instead of a CD-r and burned at slowest speed... worked fine. Thanks


----------



## DUNationwide (Jun 7, 2012)

So I noticed the other day that I cannot enter addresses into the nav as other have mentioned above. I tried re-installing the firmware and still same problem. I bought my 09 CC used and I assume the RNS510 was in stock configuration. I saw some people have run the maps disc to correct this but my car didn't have one. Is the map disc the only way to correct this? I mentioned before there is a torrent out there but its been stuck on 75% for almost a week. Any ideas where I don't have to spend $200 on a Navteq disc?


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

DUNationwide said:


> So I noticed the other day that I cannot enter addresses into the nav as other have mentioned above. I tried re-installing the firmware and still same problem. I bought my 09 CC used and I assume the RNS510 was in stock configuration. I saw some people have run the maps disc to correct this but my car didn't have one. Is the map disc the only way to correct this? I mentioned before there is a torrent out there but its been stuck on 75% for almost a week. Any ideas where I don't have to spend $200 on a Navteq disc?


 I saw the 4m DVD for $60 on eBay a few days ago.


----------



## DUNationwide (Jun 7, 2012)

BarryT82 said:


> I saw the 4m DVD for $60 on eBay a few days ago.


 That's much more reasonable. Just searched Navteq 4M but nothing shows up on eBay. I'll have to keep my eye out.


----------



## veryh2o (Jun 17, 2012)

*how to find out which firmware in my VW*

Hi Guys, 

Got a 2010 CC last month and saw this site. How do i find out the version of the RNS 510 firmware that i have in my VW CC? 

Currently my rear camera took forever to start, and i hope the firmware can speeds it up. 

Thank you,


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

You will need a vcds cable to scan your radio


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

veryh2o said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a 2010 CC last month and saw this site. How do i find out the version of the RNS 510 firmware that i have in my VW CC?
> 
> ...


 There is a 'secret' menu you can access by holding the Setup button until you see the screen change to Test Mode. Then hit Version Info menú option on the screen. This is what comes up on mine.










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

^you need the video in motion hack first to do that


----------



## veryh2o (Jun 17, 2012)

*2010 wv cc lux*

Hi guys, thanks for the response. My CC is 2010 so i think i would want to upgrade the firmware, so do i just burn the image into a DVD and run the DVD in my CC? How complicated is it to update the firmware?


----------



## veryh2o (Jun 17, 2012)

*cd player sounds on after the update*

Hi Guys, 

I took the plunge and updated my system. Everything went smoothly and i got the update successfully and remove the disc screen. After reboot, the cd player seems to be on cuz it has this running sound. Is it suppose to have that sound? 

I also have the issue of not able to input an address in nav. I read the thread but i dont have any map disc, any other ways to go around that besides to bring the car to the dealership? 

Thanks alot,


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

veryh2o said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I took the plunge and updated my system. Everything went smoothly and i got the update successfully and remove the disc screen. After reboot, the cd player seems to be on cuz it has this running sound. Is it suppose to have that sound?
> 
> ...


 How do you mean it's running. Is that when the car is on or off? The head unit stays on in the back ground when you turn the car off for a few minutes just like it cycles when you open the drivers door before you turn the car on? Is that what's happening or are you saying the cd player sounds like its spinning with the car and nothing in it?


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

veryh2o said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the response. My CC is 2010 so i think i would want to upgrade the firmware, so do i just burn the image into a DVD and run the DVD in my CC? How complicated is it to update the firmware?


 If your fine with your radio now just leave it alone. 

And all the instructions are right here for you...


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

baddceo said:


> How do you mean it's running. Is that when the car is on or off? The head unit stays on in the back ground when you turn the car off for a few minutes just like it cycles when you open the drivers door before you turn the car on? Is that what's happening or are you saying the cd player sounds like its spinning with the car and nothing in it?


 Pretty sure it's normal. Your radio is just cooling down before shutting down. Mines does it too


----------



## veryh2o (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, this morning the cd player/radio was off. Everything worked out fine except the no address input in nav... Here's my input on installing the update. 

1. drive the car for a while before installation. i install the update right after i drove back from work, which was around 15-20min. 
2. I set the clock to 24 hours format. 
3. insert the cd in the player without the key in the ignition. 
4. I had my door closed. 
5. Took around 1 hours to install all the modules. 
6. after reboot the cdplayer will cool down for a while... 





jettsy said:


> Pretty sure it's normal. Your radio is just cooling down before shutting down. Mines does it too


----------



## djanemix (Aug 5, 2011)

Seki or others....

I downloaded and installed sw1140. Everything went fine for installtion as well as VIM. But later on after driving a bit while VIM was active... my LCD backlighting turned off. I have no backlight now... but all other functions still work. you have to be two inches from the screen to know that the lcd still works. Just no backlighting. Anyone else have this issue? Does anyone have the sw1040 i can have or download? Otherwise... anyone know any body or any place that can fix the lcd? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

What version rns do you have?


----------



## djanemix (Aug 5, 2011)

jettsy said:


> What version rns do you have?


I believe I have the first one:
3C0 035 684, HW:H17, SW:0210, Date: 29.08.2008

Last successful update was SW1040. As SW1140 is where I contracted the issue. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried going to the settings and increasing brightness? Worth a shot.

Also when you restart the unit does it stay dim?


----------



## djanemix (Aug 5, 2011)

jettsy said:


> Have you tried going to the settings and increasing brightness? Worth a shot.
> 
> Also when you restart the unit does it stay dim?


After reset unit Backlighting does stay off. It's not so much being "dim" as it is the backlight not on.


----------



## bryanbe (Aug 3, 2012)

*Please help!*

First, thank you all for such great guide. I updated my RNS to 1140 and VIM. 

Second: The speed display is showing up in the top right corner BUT it seems the speed is displayed in KM, not MILES. I have my car configured to Miles (US), Temp F but still it displays the wrong Speed Limit (in KM) 

Any idea? 

Sorry to be such an @ss... 

Thank you


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Let's keep the talk of pirating software out of this thread please. Otherwise I'll just delete this thread (which would suck since there's some great info in it).
Thanks,


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

The vw CC in the family was updated from 0320 to 1140 and now we can't see any city names when we try to write them under address when entering an address for the nav. thoughts?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

nater said:


> Let's keep the talk of pirating software out of this thread please. Otherwise I'll just delete this thread (which would suck since there's some great info in it).
> Thanks,


 Totally agree!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> The vw CC in the family was updated from 0320 to 1140 and now we can't see any city names when we try to write them under address when entering an address for the nav. thoughts?


 You should read this tread from A to Z as some other users had the same problem. I think they all resolved it with reloading the map CD.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

That definitely fixes it


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Seki said:


> You should read this tread from A to Z as some other users had the same problem. I think they all resolved it with reloading the map CD.


 That's what I ended up doing... never got back on here to respond. I stuck the old map disk in and it eventually worked haha. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> That's what I ended up doing... never got back on here to respond. I stuck the old map disk in and it eventually worked haha. Thanks everyone!


 :thumbup:


----------



## rudyv1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a thought, but isn't it possible to complain to the dealer about issues with the Nav/Radio head unit and have them perform the firmware/software update? 

This assumes your car is still in warranty and the dealer is able to charge VW for the labor through a warranty claim. 

The only reason I ask is that BMW does this for me when I go with in with my car (there are always updates available for the radio, nav, engine control module, transmission, etc) and they put them on without even having to ask since it's covered under warranty 

Thank you


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

This update was not officially released for vw techs.


----------



## rudyv1 (Aug 11, 2012)

jettsy said:


> This update was not officially released for vw techs.


 Oh, I did not know that, thank you for the heads up. 

So that means this update is from Continental directly then?


----------



## donsmith (Aug 14, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, when burning the VIM iso file onto disk, should the actual .iso file be burned, or the expanded content of the .iso file? :banghead:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

donsmith said:


> Excuse my ignorance, when burning the VIM iso file onto disk, should the actual .iso file be burned, or the expanded content of the .iso file? :banghead:


you will or should get 1 of two options an .iso file directly downloaded or a .rar file which you can use winrar to unpack and you will get an .iso file. then burn that to a disk... I use power iso


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Bricked*

Just a warning.. 

I tried to do this and left it in the car running, when i came back it had failed with an SWL error. i figured i'd run it again and got all the bars to 100% and then i guess i pulled the disc too early or somthing like that.

Really i don't know what i did but i know i bricked my unit, all i get is a blank white screen that reboots every few minutes. :thumbdown:

Make sure you read the whole thread and make a print out of your instructions and how to proceed if the update fails.

If any of you reading this can help me get my unit working again i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Cpartipilo said:


> Just a warning..
> 
> I tried to do this and left it in the car running, when i came back it had failed with an SWL error. i figured i'd run it again and got all the bars to 100% and then i guess i pulled the disc too early or somthing like that.
> 
> ...


Yeah pulling the disk early will do that. You can find the recovery CD on VWNAVI.COM
Good luck.


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

Seki said:


> Yeah pulling the disk early will do that. You can find the recovery CD on VWNAVI.COM
> Good luck.


Thanks Seiki.

I have the recovery CD but my unit is dead. i can't get the FW disc out and even if i dissasembled it and remove it manually i don't know that i could make it look at the recovery disc. 

I have tried all combinations of buttons unsucessfully, if you have suggestions let me know.


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Does your unit power up at all?


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

jettsy said:


> Does your unit power up at all?


Yes, powers up to a completely white screen. Stays white for about a minute or 2 and the unit reboots back to the same white screen, wait, reboot, etc.


----------



## Dashmaster (Aug 14, 2012)

Cpartipilo said:


> Yes, powers up to a completely white screen. Stays white for about a minute or 2 and the unit reboots back to the same white screen, wait, reboot, etc.


Sounds like your MPEG calibration is off. Need SetConfig or MRM to fix this.

DashMaster


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

Dashmaster said:


> Sounds like your MPEG calibration is off. Need SetConfig or MRM to fix this.


Exactly, i'm trying to find someone with MRM to help me fix this. i was not aware SetConfig though.
I already contacted motordiag to see if it's worth getting the tool.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*MDI*

Just added to the first post a MDI update for cars up to 21/2012. Download and install instructions remain the same.

Enjoy

:thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

what's the benefit of updating the MDI? I don't have any of the cables or the usb cable to update it. Wondering if it's worth my time to update it? I updated the NAV firmware and all that jazz before... just not the MDI.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

No sure as I did not have on what to test it out yet but it should be able to display cover art from the track on the RNS. And if not it’s always good to be up to date with electronics! :laugh:


----------



## AUTO_CLEARANCE (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Does the VIM file work on the 2013 RNS-510?

Thanks

:wave:


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> what's the benefit of updating the MDI? I don't have any of the cables or the usb cable to update it. Wondering if it's worth my time to update it? I updated the NAV firmware and all that jazz before... just not the MDI.


I'm also curious as I don't have the USB connection, just the SD card slot or CD/DVD, but someone mentioned (didn't go back and read the posts otherwise I bet the answer is already there) that USB key is the only way.

Anyone in Denver have one? I'd hate to buy one just for the single purpose.


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

AUTO_CLEARANCE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does the VIM file work on the 2013 RNS-510?
> 
> ...


I just ran it on mine and it worked fine.


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

I just updated it, everything went good, thx again for the instructions but i just have a couple questions

first the OPS isnt on... i had a little car show up on the left side of the screen but its now gone, any way to make it come back on?
and also when i used to turn my lights on or auto at night the maps background used to go black and lights off or auto in daytime it was white, now its always white, any reason y that would be?


----------



## bmwtechie (Oct 16, 2012)

*Confused*

I have a 2009 VW Touareg with RNS system, it has been exported from UK to New Zealand, is it possible to just insert a NZ RNS map disc ( which I have) and it will update to NZ maps, or do I need to do something with firmware first?


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Backup Camera issue with 1140*

I just found this thread a few weeks ago and updated my 2010 TDI to this version. All seems to work well except if I go into navigation and Start a Route, the backup camera no longer works. After stopping the car for a few minutes and restarting camera works - until Nav is used again. Anyone else having this issue?

I am also running the video in motion patch too.





Seki said:


> Glad that it worked for you and thanks for the pictures.
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I post them to the first post? That way we have them all in one spot?


----------



## jjwoods1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 000 051 446 B cable I'd be willing to trade to someone with a 000 051 446 C...pm me if interested


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

djanemix said:


> I believe I have the first one:
> 3C0 035 684, HW:H17, SW:0210, Date: 29.08.2008
> 
> Last successful update was SW1040. As SW1140 is where I contracted the issue. Thanks for your assistance.





djanemix said:


> After reset unit Backlighting does stay off. It's not so much being "dim" as it is the backlight not on.


 Was this resolved? I have the same first-gen RNS-510 (built almost exactly 1 month later) and have already burned the ISO file to a disc. I am a little hesitant to upgrade now if there are unresolved issues... that and I don't have the V5 map disc that was loaded to this RNS prior to my purchasing the unit. 

I have been reading every thread I can find on the RNS-510 to try and figure this out.


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

Great thread!! 

I was able to get the 1140 to boot and upgrade from the older firmware,now I noticed I lost my bluetooth feature, I have the volk-l installed, my issue is the phone button not longer works....thoughts??


----------



## touaregtdi (Feb 16, 2013)

*touareg???*

I have come across some posts stating this is not applicable to the touareg but then i see some have tried. I have a 2010 TDI rns version ????


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

touaregtdi said:


> I have come across some posts stating this is not applicable to the touareg but then i see some have tried. I have a 2010 TDI rns version ????


----------



## CCSPORT (Mar 31, 2013)

*Issues with NAV*

I performed the update and also the VIM successfully. Unfortunately now I cannot enter text in the NAV for location in the Address fields. It searches and knows where I am etc... . I reset NAV to factory defaults and still not able to enter text or numbers in many of the screens. The keyboard layout changes on the display on the fields where it will not accept input. On the screens where it will accept input the letters on the keyboard are in the old layout. Any ideas?


----------



## CCSPORT (Mar 31, 2013)

*Should read all before posting....*

I just realized their are others on the thread with the same issue and loading the original map solved it. I don't think I have the disk for the original map. Any idea where I can download it?:banghead:


----------



## facade714 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd appreciate any help I can get on this... I've just updated the firmware in the CC (RNS510) and when I went on the Navigation it instructed me to put the navigation CD back in. I did this but it just seems to be looping over with the installation. 

During this time I can use the navigation but in exchange for this I cannot use the CD player. Once the disk is fully installed it just continues to start the installation again (None of this interrupts anything else from the unit or a navigation guide. But as soon as I remove the CD it says I have to put it back in and stops me from using the navigation (as there are no maps installed)

Any advice / solutions?


----------



## Orfeo (Aug 26, 2013)

CCSPORT said:


> I just realized their are others on the thread with the same issue and loading the original map solved it. I don't think I have the disk for the original map. Any idea where I can download it?:banghead:


Hi! I have the 4M DVD, I can share it with you, the thing is, i don`t know how to upload it. If you can explain me that I can share it.



facade714 said:


> I'd appreciate any help I can get on this... I've just updated the firmware in the CC (RNS510) and when I went on the Navigation it instructed me to put the navigation CD back in. I did this but it just seems to be looping over with the installation.
> 
> During this time I can use the navigation but in exchange for this I cannot use the CD player. Once the disk is fully installed it just continues to start the installation again (None of this interrupts anything else from the unit or a navigation guide. But as soon as I remove the CD it says I have to put it back in and stops me from using the navigation (as there are no maps installed)
> 
> Any advice / solutions?


The progress bar normally restarts 3-4 times, the installation lasts for 2 hrs aprox. But if it is taking longer, then de disc or the reader may be damaged. The same happened to me and I had to get another copy o the maps.


Well then, now i have a question, i have a RNS 510 version D, I got the 1140 firmware to update, but I want to know which firmware does the series D have as I believe series D already have that firmware. I have a "parcial" secret or hidden menu, because I can enter that menu and see FM, AM, IBOC only but I cannot see the option to see the version of my FW or maps, neither I have the vagcom. I just read here that the VIM hack activates that menu, but I already have VIM, what should I do? Should I use the VIM hack again? Thank you four your help.


----------



## ectocooler3 (Sep 8, 2013)

evannole said:


> Thanks - I'm interested in this. What functionality, if any, does it add? How does one check one's current firmware version, to see if this update applies? Any instructions on installation?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> E



Did you install this firmware? i was looking to install it to fix an issue with my iPhone 5 and Bluetooth. when i try to play music using AD2p streaming there is a crackle to the music. its driving me crazy but i cant find anyone else with the same issue. I happen to also have the 2012 CC lux plus model as well. will this firmwire fix the issue?


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

ectocooler3 said:


> Did you install this firmware? i was looking to install it to fix an issue with my iPhone 5 and Bluetooth. when i try to play music using AD2p streaming there is a crackle to the music. its driving me crazy but i cant find anyone else with the same issue. I happen to also have the 2012 CC lux plus model as well. will this firmwire fix the issue?


No, sorry, I never did install this one. I couldn't find any compelling reason to do so and would rather not run the risk of breaking anything. The only feature I'm currently lacking that I'd like to have would be the ability to move between tracks over Bluetooth by using the steering wheel buttons. Doesn't seem like that's in the cards.

I don't have the issue you have but my phone is an Android rather than an iPhone.


----------



## davidhoops40 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Phone death post firmware*



failurbydesign said:


> Great thread!!
> 
> I was able to get the 1140 to boot and upgrade from the older firmware,now I noticed I lost my bluetooth feature, I have the volk-l installed, my issue is the phone button not longer works....thoughts??


Sorry for bringing this back to life, but I just did this update and had the map issue (getting disc) and my phone will no longer connect post firmware. I did not do the VIM (don't care). But I do care about the phone working. Anyone have any ideas? Reset the phone setting at the unit and phone cannot find the car. 

2010 CC Lux


----------



## davidhoops40 (Oct 1, 2013)

and the phone fixed itself after about a day and a lot of cycles, happens


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Hmm, does anyone happen to have the VW Part # for the Version 6.0 Navteq maps?


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> Hmm, does anyone happen to have the VW Part # for the Version 6.0 Navteq maps?


Found it myself now that I had a bit to dig around via Google.



> North America 6M 7963 7L6-919-859 Q3/2012 02/2013


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Found it myself now that I had a bit to dig around via Google.


Thanks for the info.. Good post.

Been wondering about that myself for my Eos RNS510.

However, since I have an RNS315 installed in my 2013 CC, how can I find out if the latest map version is installed in it?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

GeoVDub said:


> Hmm, does anyone happen to have the VW Part # for the Version 6.0 Navteq maps?


There's someone selling these for $25 a pop in the CC classifieds.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Hmm, does anyone happen to have the VW Part # for the Version 6.0 Navteq maps?


No, but I wonder why VW just sent me V5.2 in the mail last week. I figured if they would bother to send out a Nav "update", they would at least send the most current version.

Anyway, I ran it and at least my system doesn't take 30 seconds to boot and now my back up cam only takes ~2 or 3 seconds to light up from "cold" vs. 12-15 seconds before the update.

I wonder what V 6.0 has, beyond a few new addresses and POIs.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Has anyone tried the new firmware version 5218 i've seen floating around?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

I updated my RNS-510 from the stock 3696 to 4366 about a week ago. Really noticeable speed improvements and overall performance. I have V6 maps which I will also install into my car whenever I get enough time to do so, don't really care for the V5.2 update disc Volkswagen sent me.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Grajjie said:


> I updated my RNS-510 from the stock 3696 to 4366 about a week ago. Really noticeable speed improvements and overall performance. I have V6 maps which I will also install into my car whenever I get enough time to do so, don't really care for the V5.2 update disc Volkswagen sent me.


Where did you get the firmware update ? If you still have it would you mind sharing ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DOTTAT said:


> Where did you get the firmware update ? If you still have it would you mind sharing ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


There is a guy elsewhere on the forum, Loki Wolf I think is the name.


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

DOTTAT said:


> Where did you get the firmware update ? If you still have it would you mind sharing ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Shoot a PM to LokiWolf who I believe is in the Passat B7 section of vwvortex. He will reply with all the software including map V6, firmware 4366, and VIM unlock. He also includes all the information you need to successfully install all these.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Grajjie said:


> Shoot a PM to LokiWolf who I believe is in the Passat B7 section of vwvortex. He will reply with all the software including map V6, firmware 4366, and VIM unlock. He also includes all the information you need to successfully install all these.


Yep he did the other day. I'm up and working thanks to him !!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Timber22 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Navigation firmware update for RNS-510 - Anyone in NOVA area lend V4-V7 Maps?*

Any help for the following would be much appreciated:

I had a budget to get a RNS-510 setup in my tiguan.
Was able to find a REV A and get it installed. I updated the FW to 1140 and used the VIM unlock that is out there thanks to seki.
Everything seems to be in order except for the map update.

Another member got me the v7 maps but I am having a hard time getting them to load onto the unit.
I have read through many threads on here and I think I tried everything
Tried different media: DVD +R/-R DL Memorex and Verbatim, also tried different speeds and software: IMGBURN ISOMAGIC and Disk Utilty MAC. No luck!!

My real question is, would anyone in the Northern Virginia area be willing to lend me there OEM V4 or up to V7 VW/Navteq disk?
I would be willing to pay for the service, I just cannot justify $199...

I would appreciate any help!!


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

I just picked up a 2010 CC 4 motion, it is a rev D with 1040 firmware. Also have a vag com, going to try to enable the secret menu when I get home. (does not work with the button trick) I have a map cd not sure what version, assuming it came with the car so it is outdated. The radio manual is the only one that is missing from the car. I download a scanned PDF but it is not the same.

I would like to upgrade the maps, but one of my issues is that I cannot load the current map cd to the hard drive. I have been able to copy music to the hard drive but see no way to copy the maps. I would like to be able to use the CD and Nav simultaneously. I am about half way through all the pages and will continue to read.

I guess I am hoping that a firmware update or a different MAP cd would solve. 

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> I just picked up a 2010 CC 4 motion, it is a rev D with 1040 firmware. Also have a vag com, going to try to enable the secret menu when I get home. (does not work with the button trick) I have a map cd not sure what version, assuming it came with the car so it is outdated. The radio manual is the only one that is missing from the car. I download a scanned PDF but it is not the same.
> 
> I would like to upgrade the maps, but one of my issues is that I cannot load the current map cd to the hard drive. I have been able to copy music to the hard drive but see no way to copy the maps. I would like to be able to use the CD and Nav simultaneously. I am about half way through all the pages and will continue to read.
> 
> ...


The maps are stored on the hard drive. You don't need the DVD.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

90 GT-G60 said:


> I just picked up a 2010 CC 4 motion, it is a rev D with 1040 firmware. Also have a vag com, going to try to enable the secret menu when I get home. (does not work with the button trick) I have a map cd not sure what version, assuming it came with the car so it is outdated. The radio manual is the only one that is missing from the car. I download a scanned PDF but it is not the same.
> 
> I would like to upgrade the maps, but one of my issues is that I cannot load the current map cd to the hard drive. I have been able to copy music to the hard drive but see no way to copy the maps. I would like to be able to use the CD and Nav simultaneously. I am about half way through all the pages and will continue to read.
> 
> ...


Ross-Tech VCDS will not bring up your secret menu.

Are you saying that if you hold the "Setup" button down for quite a while (30 seconds or more), you do not get the secret menu?

If that is the case, something is very seriously wrong with your RNS510.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Ross-Tech VCDS will not bring up your secret menu.
> 
> Are you saying that if you hold the "Setup" button down for quite a while (30 seconds or more), you do not get the secret menu?
> 
> If that is the case, something is very seriously wrong with your RNS510.


On the early versions it has to be enabled with vcds. You have to change a number under adaptation.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

MK6JSW said:


> The maps are stored on the hard drive. You don't need the DVD.


The Navigation does not operate with out the Map Cd inserted. It ask you to insert the CD. So I am assuming that the maps are not installed. It may be a case of not knowing what I am doing, or missing something simple. My goal is to listen to a CD that my kids would like to listen to (hat I would not want to install to the HDD). While having navigation running at the same time.



DavidPaul said:


> Ross-Tech VCDS will not bring up your secret menu.
> 
> Are you saying that if you hold the "Setup" button down for quite a while (30 seconds or more), you do not get the secret menu?
> 
> If that is the case, something is very seriously wrong with your RNS510.


That is correct, was able to enable test mode with my vag com last night.



MK6JSW said:


> On the early versions it has to be enabled with vcds. You have to change a number under adaptation.


:thumbup:


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> The Navigation does not operate with out the Map Cd inserted. It ask you to insert the CD. So I am assuming that the maps are not installed. It may be a case of not knowing what I am doing, or missing something simple. My goal is to listen to a CD that my kids would like to listen to (hat I would not want to install to the HDD). While having navigation running at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's asking you to insert a cd they aren't downloaded.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

MK6JSW said:


> If it's asking you to insert a cd they aren't downloaded.


That's what I thought, but I have yet to find a way to download them to the system. Is it the same process that you use when you download from a music cd?

As I said the manual for the system is missing in my book.

Thanks.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> That's what I thought, but I have yet to find a way to download them to the system. Is it the same process that you use when you download from a music cd?
> 
> As I said the manual for the system is missing in my book.
> 
> Thanks.


If it's asking for the DVD when you press Map it should be installing it. Put it in and wait a few minutes then press eject. It should pop up a status menu. What version is the DVD? It should say 1M, 2M, etc on the label.


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

MK6JSW said:


> If it's asking for the DVD when you press Map it should be installing it. Put it in and wait a few minutes then press eject. It should pop up a status menu. What version is the DVD? It should say 1M, 2M, etc on the label.


3M is the version. I will have to try this tonight when I get home.

Thanks


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

90 GT-G60 said:


> 3M is the version. I will have to try this tonight when I get home.
> 
> Thanks


That's about 3 years old. 7 is the newest.


----------



## Timber22 (Jan 5, 2014)

*RNS Map Update Looping - Maps will not Load to HDD*

Just wanted to contribute some information for people having trouble loading burned IOS copies of maps to their RNS-510:
I apologize if this is regurgitated information, I did not find it anywhere on the forum!!

My RNS:
Rev A 2009
Had FW of 308 and updated to 1140 successfully (Thank you Seki)
VIM Unlock
Boot Logo Updater
Now have V7maps (Thank you Loki)

*SYMPTOMS:With car OFF key out and door open.*
1) Disk started loading and I walked away, when I came back after about 10 minutes the units screen was black, only way to get it to respond was by a hard reboot - <>*. Once the unit came back on the loading bar restarted, I let the bar go through 4 times before giving up.(About 5 hrs)

2) Tried different media, went from a Memorex +R DL to a Verbatim -R DL, both burned on Disk Utility at 2x. Disk runs on a constant loop, once loading bar completes, it just restarts again. This time the units screen went black but I was able to just hit the power button to turn it back on. I let this go through 6 times before giving up.(About 7hrs)

*SYMPTOMS:With car ON door closed.*
1) Tried different burning software, IMGBURN and NERO on Windows. Same symptoms as #2 above. I never was able to get symptom #1 to happen again, where I could not turn the unit back on. No matter how many reboots I tried before loading the disk.

I new my disk reader was fine in the unit because I just successfully completed the 1140 upgrade.
At this point I thought there may be an issue with the HDD.

I put some mp3's on a SD card and copied them to the HDD without issue. (Verified HDD seems OK)
Rebooted the unit twice in 5 minute intervals and then loaded the disk.(This being done with car off, key out and door open)
Life got in the way and I had to walk away from the car, when I came back the screen was black and I was unable to turn it on.
So I did another hard reboot and it just started looping the download again which was expected at this point.
This made me realize that copying to the HDD partition may have knocked loose whatever was holding up the download, now I can share how I was able to get them to load:

*RESOLUTION*
Car off, keys out and door open
1) Delete everything available on the HDD, all music and folders.
2) Reboot the unit twice in 5 minute intervals <>*
3) Copy 1 or 2 mp3's onto the HDD
3) Reboot the unit twice in 5 minute intervals <>*
5) Insert Map DVD - Here I continued to get 'Cannot read disk' and it automatically ejected....new symptom!! (Same disk I have been using)
6) Start car and close the door, re-insert the DVD. This time it should recognize the media.

*All of the reboots may not be necessary, these are the steps I took though*

At this point it started reading the DVD as usual and then something magical happened, after 1:20 minutes....THE MAPS LOADED SUCCESSFULLY!!
The nice part was since the car was running, I did not have to babysit the install.

From what I read on forums people say the loading bar should recycle several time before copying to the HDD, this was not my experience once the download worked.
It only went through the loading bar once, it never looped.
I also have seen people saying they leave the disk in for days before it completes, also not something I experienced.

As others have mentioned, I do not believe this is a media issue (DVD -R DL or DVD +R DL or Brand) or even a software issue (Disk Utility, IMGBURN or NERO).
I think the problem is some kind of cached memory on the HDD from the first failed attempt of loading the maps...maybe. Loading the mp3's seemed to do the trick.

Hopefully this is helpful to at least one person who was ripping their hair out like me!
Please feel free to repost this in other significant discussions!


----------



## gadgetgeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Timber22: thank you!!! This solved it for me on my RNS510 C. Many, many thanks. I tried this multiple times, burned multiple copies and this allowed the maps to fully copy.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Since this thread is still going strong, I thought I'd ask a question. I installed the VIM to get access to the hidden menu. I have a D model that was replaced under warranty slightly over a year ago. My HD radio is acting a little funky, so I thought I'd see what firmware I'm running, and perhaps this one would have a cure. Turns out I have firmware 1626, so I'm sure not going to back up to 1120!

Can anyone confirm what firmware version is the latest that can be loaded on the D model? Is an E model or higher required for the latest versions?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ATC98092 said:


> Since this thread is still going strong, I thought I'd ask a question. I installed the VIM to get access to the hidden menu. I have a D model that was replaced under warranty slightly over a year ago. My HD radio is acting a little funky, so I thought I'd see what firmware I'm running, and perhaps this one would have a cure. Turns out I have firmware 1626, so I'm sure not going to back up to 1120!
> 
> Can anyone confirm what firmware version is the latest that can be loaded on the D model? Is an E model or higher required for the latest versions?


Unless the Tig's RNS510 is different from all other RNS510 Nav units, the way to access the "Secret Menu" is to simply hold the setup button for several seconds and it will eventually pop up. The VIM is not necessary.

Sorry that I don't have the answer for your initial question.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidPaul said:


> Unless the Tig's RNS510 is different from all other RNS510 Nav units, the way to access the "Secret Menu" is to simply hold the setup button for several seconds and it will eventually pop up. The VIM is not necessary.
> 
> Sorry that I don't have the answer for your initial question.


Just to add to what DavidPaul said, it could take up to 30 seconds of holding the setup button for the menu to appear.


----------



## BCHydro (Feb 27, 2011)

*2009 Tiguan RNS510 in 2010 Jetta TDI*

I have a 2009 Tiguan RNS510 (3C0 035 684A) installed into my 2010 Jetta TDI (MK V). 

So I have a couple of questions...

1) As far as I know, it is original with out any updates. VCDS says "Component: RNS-MID H01 0380" What updates can I get and install to?

2) What map update can I get and install to?

3) I have Sirius sat radio for FREE :thumbup:. I have not paid for this service at all. If I do any of the firmware/software/vim/map updates, will this cause my freebie to stop working :thumbdown:?

4) How do I get my current map to display more street names when displaying maps ?

5) Can i pay some one to make these disks as I am not technically advanced to make these disks on my XP laptop? Hell, I do not even know how to download them first.

Now, a little history. I got the head unit from a breaking yard in Greater Vancouver Area in British Columbia, Canada. I got all wiring, controllers, camera, mdi interfaces. For the most part it was a plug and play into my Jetta. The only part that was not working was the GPS as I had to get antenna, which I got. Now I have not installed the backup camera as of yet as I have to find a mount for the camera for the MKV Jetta.

Cheers,
Brian

best way to communicate with me is via email b4vpassat at gmail dot com as I do not get on the forums all that often.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Will22 said:


> Just to add to what DavidPaul said, it could take up to 30 seconds of holding the setup button for the menu to appear.


Nope, my nav would not show the menu, regardless how long I held it. As soon as I installed VIM, it now shows.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

DavidPaul said:


> Unless the Tig's RNS510 is different from all other RNS510 Nav units, the way to access the "Secret Menu" is to simply hold the setup button for several seconds and it will eventually pop up. The VIM is not necessary.
> 
> Sorry that I don't have the answer for your initial question.


I believe that later firmware updates disabled this menu function. I could hold the button for a full minute, and all I would get is the first level hidden menu, which had no hardware or software information. As soon as I installed the VIM, the menu now appears. There's obviously some versions of firmware that hides the menu.

Now that I can see this menu, I can confirm I have a D model RNS-510, and the firmware version is 1626. What I don't know is if there's any newer firmware that will work on a D model.

Thanks all!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

BCHydro said:


> I have a 2009 Tiguan RNS510 (3C0 035 684A) installed into my 2010 Jetta TDI (MK V).
> 
> So I have a couple of questions...
> 
> ...


I certainly respect and understand all the questions you have and realize that you are looking forward to appropriate and intelligent answers, however.............................

This is an enthusiast forum in which many, if not all, are interested in those answers. As a result, if you cannot visit this forum, most likely you will get no answers. 

You see, private emails really don't help the rest of us, but I am sure you understand what I am saying.

Hopefully you will visit here often in the event that answers are posted for you.

Good luck


----------



## BCHydro (Feb 27, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> I certainly respect and understand all the questions you have and realize that you are looking forward to appropriate and intelligent answers, however.............................
> 
> This is an enthusiast forum in which many, if not all, are interested in those answers. As a result, if you cannot visit this forum, most likely you will get no answers.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. My problem is that I am not up on the tech side of these mods and upgrades. I get on once or twice, as you can see from my join date. I read the forums very infrequent, mostly because I do not have time.

Now with that said, I did get an email as follows;


> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Tin Nguyen <skateboy***@hotmail.com>
> > Date: Sun, 2 Mar 2014 23:29:35 
> > To: Brian C<b4vpassat*gmail.***>
> > Subject: Re: 2009 Tiguan RNS510 in 2010 Jetta TDI
> > 
> > Hi yes it will
> > 
> > Sent from my iPhone
> > 
> >> On Mar 2, 2014, at 11:27 PM, "Brian C" <b4vpassat*gmail.***> wrote:
> >> 
> >> Will this display more info on the maps?
> >> 
> >> Brian
> >> This transmission (including any attachments) may contain confidential information, privileged material (including material protected by the solicitor-client or other applicable privileges), or constitute non-public information. Any use of this information by anyone other than the intended recipient is prohibited. If you have received this transmission in error, please immediately reply to the sender and delete this information from your system. Use, dissemination, distribution, or reproduction of this transmission by unintended recipients is not authorized and may be unlawful.
> >> 
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: Tin Nguyen <skateboy***@hotmail.com>
> >> Date: Sun, 2 Mar 2014 20:42:32 
> >> To: b4vpassat*gmail.***<b4vpassat*gmail.***>
> >> Subject: RE: 2009 Tiguan RNS510 in 2010 Jetta TDI
> >> 
> >> Hi brian,
> >> 
> >> I can't promise you that it wont change but the firmware update only changes the software on your unit, not the actual Sirius ID of your unit, so if that ID is subscribed for life, it should not change that
> >> 
> >> however, I know 100% for sure that if you upgrade your map to the latest 2014 version, your Sirius will not be affected, same goes with the video unlock, which allows dvds to play when youre moving
> >> 
> >> benefit of SW1140 over your SW0380 includes
> >> 1) speed limits displays on major roads
> >> 2) clock displays on unit when it is turned off, instead of a blank screen
> >> 3) gps improvements
> >> 4) unit is a little quicker
> >> 
> >> please let me know, thanks!
> >> 
> >> Subject: Re: 2009 Tiguan RNS510 in 2010 Jetta TDI
> >> To: skateboy***@hotmail.com
> >> From: b4vpassat*gmail.***
> >> Date: Mon, 3 Mar 2014 01:38:55 +0000
> >> 
> >> 
> >> 
> >> 
> >> Any idea about my free sat radio?
> >> 
> >> BrianThis transmission (including any attachments) may contain confidential information, privileged material (including material protected by the solicitor-client or other applicable privileges), or constitute non-public information. Any use of this information by anyone other than the intended recipient is prohibited. If you have received this transmission in error, please immediately reply to the sender and delete this information from your system. Use, dissemination, distribution, or reproduction of this transmission by unintended recipients is not authorized and may be unlawful.From: Tin Nguyen <[email protected]>
> >> Date: Sun, 2 Mar 2014 20:38:03 -0500To: b4vpassat*gmail.***<b4vpassat*gmail.***>Subject: 2009 Tiguan RNS510 in 2010 Jetta TDI
> >> Hey, saw your message on VWVortex
> >> 
> >> you have a unit with SW0380, the latest firmware for you unit is SW1140
> >> 
> >> I can mail you a working and tested copy of the firmware, video unlock and 2014 7M maps and step by step instructions for $30 total
> >> 
> >> please let me know and we can work it out, thanks!


----------



## Timber22 (Jan 5, 2014)

gadgetgeek said:


> Timber22: thank you!!! This solved it for me on my RNS510 C. Many, many thanks. I tried this multiple times, burned multiple copies and this allowed the maps to fully copy.


I am glad it worked for you gadgetgeek!


----------



## yttiwmi (Jul 18, 2011)

*rns 1140 firmware*

Hey,

Where were you able to find the 1140 firmware? i've been looking for a couple of weeks now and all the links are dead.

Cheers


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

yttiwmi said:


> Hey,
> 
> Where were you able to find the 1140 firmware? i've been looking for a couple of weeks now and all the links are dead.
> 
> Cheers


I'm finding all the links dead as well.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

*2014 cc vr6 vim?*

Can anyone comment on the CD for VIM to work on a 2014 RNS 510.

Thanks


----------



## DaTigGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

*2010 Tiguan RNS510 Rev A*

Hi all!

Brand new VW owner (woo hoo!), and found this awesome thread! The 2010 tiguan I bought came with firmware version 0360 on the RNS510 (yikes). Wanted to upgrade it to 1140 but have read it will erase the maps on it . Does anyone have a link to the latest North America map update they can PM me? I'd appreciate it beyond belief!

Happy V-dubbing


----------



## CCLUX (Aug 21, 2014)

DaTigGuy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Brand new VW owner (woo hoo!), and found this awesome thread! The 2010 tiguan I bought came with firmware version 0360 on the RNS510 (yikes). Wanted to upgrade it to 1140 but have read it will erase the maps on it . Does anyone have a link to the latest North America map update they can PM me? I'd appreciate it beyond belief!
> 
> Happy V-dubbing


http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/IN...ES&CatalogCategoryID=rsUKCghBz1AAAAEhxZsJ8dEW


----------



## CCLUX (Aug 21, 2014)

LINKS DEAD, mirror?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I just posted the .iso file that I used to update to SW1140 here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/umyetuwiy3qmvay/AACmjUC3ZWrNATVRF0ie68Hda?dl=0

It's a 400+mb file, use Roxio or something equivalent to burn it to a disc for installation.


----------



## jsiemonski (Aug 29, 2014)

*New Touareg Owner*

Hello! Similar to DaTigGuy, I've just come into a '10 Touareg with 0360, bluetooth, backup cam, and the original nav disk. I was able to download 1140 but am hesitant to load it. 


Does anyone have the MDI update available?
From what I'm reading, I'll need to get my VCDS guy to read and recode my unit once I update - yes, no, maybe?
Seems best to use maps v5 or later with 1140 - is that accurate?


Thanks!


----------



## ghotch (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck guys...you might have better luck on the RNS510 website. I'm onto the next thing...traded my GTI awhile back.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

4ceFed4 said:


> I just posted the .iso file that I used to update to SW1140 here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/umyetuwiy3qmvay/AACmjUC3ZWrNATVRF0ie68Hda?dl=0
> 
> It's a 400+mb file, use Roxio or something equivalent to burn it to a disc for installation.


Do you know what version you updated from?? , is 1140 the highest version I can go?. I've seen euro versions in the 28xx range....


My specs...

Delivery part number 3C0035684C
HW-Version: H04
SW-Version 1000
SV-SW-Version C_NAR_9.442_t850
HW Vehicle 0xC801


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

I believe I upgraded from sw1000.


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

4ceFed4 said:


> I just posted the .iso file that I used to update to SW1140 here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/umyetuwiy3qmvay/AACmjUC3ZWrNATVRF0ie68Hda?dl=0
> 
> It's a 400+mb file, use Roxio or something equivalent to burn it to a disc for installation.


Will this work for a 2013 CC Sport Plus?


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm going to bet you already have a newer version. .


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

YYZ_CC said:


> I'm going to bet you already have a newer version. .


Mine says NAV Version 0037.

Is this iso newer than that?


----------



## YYZ_CC (Aug 10, 2014)

Jerrymc said:


> Mine says NAV Version 0037.
> 
> Is this iso newer than that?


Look for an SW Version value


----------



## Jerrymc (Aug 1, 2014)

YYZ_CC said:


> Look for an SW Version value


Part num 1KOO35274D

*SW VER 0319*

Hardware ver H55

NAV Data p/n 3AA919866B

NAV Data Ver 0037

NAV DATA Medium NAR_V3_(0037)

*I'm assuming it's "0319."
Is there a newer ver for the CC that is better?**
It looks like I have to load new versions with an SD card...?

Thanks!*


----------



## sodimitris2 (Mar 17, 2013)

*looking for repairen(diagram - schematic) board for original rns 510.*

hi friends

looking for repairen(diagram - schematic) board for original rns 510.

has technical faults and asked the engineer.
who can I get this;


----------



## priZrakinside (Oct 5, 2014)

Seki said:


> You got a PM.


Friend, i have the same error 239. Can you help me?


----------



## priZrakinside (Oct 5, 2014)

otsep said:


> Final attempt didn't work. 4 different computers, three brands of media. The only I noticed this time, which I'm assuming is the same as before, was right before the fail screen came up it gave me an error 239.


Hello! Did you fix this problem ? ((


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

A question for you guys. A brief history. My car is a '12. Build date on Dec. '10, I took possession in March of '11 (yes, these numbers are correct, I have verified them 10x thru multiple sources)
So I have the rns 510, and mine will not show any secret menus. Period. Holding down buttons for 5 mins, and nothing.

I am taking car in for service this week. Will stealership give me any info about my unit and firmware? I drive on highways that have been open for 5 plus years that don't show up on maps

I love my car, but feel like the nav is a very expensive option that is worthlee. I'll pay for an update, but only if it is any good. Thanks


----------



## MrZi (Dec 7, 2014)

Could anyone help me what can i do?
I want to write map V12 with Sdcard, use iso burn CD but I have frozen navi. I use firmware 4120A and i still have this :








How can I repear it?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*I am selling my GENUINE OEM upgrade disc for SW 5378*

See link below, PM if interested

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...UINE-OEM-Upgrade-disc&p=87105330#post87105330


----------



## 60hawkrod (Jul 8, 2010)

*Jhawkcclux - re RNS-510*

I have the exact same problem with my '11 GTI RNS-510. The unit does not have a version screen, no matter how long I hold the Settings button down. Did you have any luck with the dealer getting info? Were you able to update your maps?

I am getting an oil change at the dealer in the next couple of weeks and would appreciate knowing if you had any luck. Thanks.


----------



## MK6JSW (Nov 13, 2013)

MrZi said:


> Could anyone help me what can i do?
> I want to write map V12 with Sdcard, use iso burn CD but I have frozen navi. I use firmware 4120A and i still have this :
> 
> 
> ...


follow the directions at the bottom of the screen. Hold the buttons in to restart the unit in boot mode.


----------



## J!m (May 2, 2016)

*Software update*

Hi,
I have a RNS 510 , part number 3C0 035 684 B and wanted to update from SW 0360 to 1140. burned the iso with xp burner on a CD-R. 
I put the cd in with no key, door open. Everything workes fine until it reaches Gateway. Its moving to 10% then restarts and ejects the CD.
I put the Cd in again and it keeps freezing at a black screen saying SW update, found software update... 
Thats the farest i can get. 

Does anyone had the same problem and has a solution?
Thanks in advance.

#Update: Solved the problem myself. Found a repair .ISO that was about 3.5mb big. Its working ever since. Got SW 1040 now.


----------



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

*Worked great*

Read each post here and managed right away to upgrade my Canadian RNS510 on our MY09 Passat Wagon.

Figured 1140 must be the max. upgrade version.
First got that Software Loading error but burned another DVD Image DVD-R (ISO) with Nero Burning ROM software.
First time SWL-Error but the second time it updated great, same with VIM fix for setup menu display (also had to burn DVR-R twice before it worked but it did work the second time).

Now happy to see the clock display when unit is off and being able to use 32GB SD card, other than that it seems to be the same.

Secret Menu now showing:

HW-Version: H01
SW-Version: 1140
SV SW-Version: C_NAR_9.442_t950
HW Vehicle: 0xC201


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hopefully someone here can point to what I'm doing wrong? I have tried cd's and dvd's, Roxio and poweriso, firmware and vim, door open and door closed. Been through like a dozen discs

But now matter what I do when I put the disc in the unit turns on and a couple seconds later I get a cd/DVD error. Is this what happens when it doesn't work? I was under the impression it would try to update then give an error during the process? Whereas mine never tries to do anything other then read the disc. 

I'm on HW:06 and SW:1000

Any pointers to what I'm missing? I've read through this thread like 10 times thinking I'm doing something wrong

Maybe I'm burning the discs wrong? I just drag the ISO file from the desktop to the software and let it do its thing. Should I not be "closing" out the burn?


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok I was hitting the wrong button for the reboot after I put the disc in.

So what I do is:
Car off

Door open

Put disc in

Hit eject/dim/guide 

Unit shuts off and kicks disc out

Put disc back in

Red lighting for buttons will flicker random a couple times

Sounds like it's reading the disc for a couple minutes

Screen stays off whole time, not display or prompts whatsoever

After a couple minutes the noises stop and that's it

Start the unit up and all is normal but no firmware or vim update

Tried this like 20 times with a bunch of different discs and no luck


----------



## JEdge04 (Apr 7, 2006)

Successfully updated to 1140 and did the VIM update as well. Both went as planned and without problems. My RNS-510 still does not show the Version menu in the Secret menu, unfortunately. My 2010 GTI has a build date of February 2010. 

I bought V11 North America Maps on the VW navigation site and will be loading that as soon as the disc comes in. 

I'm going to swap 9w7 Bluetooth module off of my 2011 Golf TDI before I turn it back in to the dealer re: diesel scandal. 

Only piece outstanding is the MDI update. The file in the link on the first post of this thread is dead. Does anyone know where I can find the correct version?


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

*Bricked my radio*

My RNS-510 got up to 80% the. Went dead ejected disc and did not turn back on. Pleas explain


----------



## ced_jean (30 d ago)

Seki said:


> *Navigation firmware update for RNS-510 and VIM Proceed at your own risk. I take no responsibility. Firmware 1140 Update for RNS-510:* *US-SW1140* File name: US_RNS-510_SW1140.iso File description: US RNS-510 SW1140 *applies to SW 0320,0360,0380,0980,1000,1040* File size: 404.21 MB *Changing the Volkswagen RNS 510 Color Scheme:* Follow these instructions on how to change the color of your RNS found here. *Use this file to enable Video in Motion:* *VIM-Video in Motion* Insert the cd with the unit turned off and without the key in the ignition. As soon as the unit starts to come on press the Eject button, Day/Night button, and Guide all at the same time to get the unit to reset. It'll ask you to confirm the update and you'll press "ok" Wait for it to run and you'll be done. *Just a FYI you can import destination from a SD card in to your RNS using the following website.* *VW Labs* *MDI UPDATE* 1) Download update file from *MDI for cars up to 21/2012* 2) Please store update file into Root-folder (=main folder) The name of update file must not be changed or converted. 3) Connect USB-stick with update file by use of USB-adapter (000 051 446 B) with multimedia interface MEDIA IN. 4) The update load will start automatically be switching on the radio/navigation head unit. The display of head unit indicates the status of update load, as far as the multimedia interface MEDIA IN as selected origin source as well as USB-connection was active. Please do not remove USB-stick from multimedia interface MEDIA IN port during the whole update load. 5) After successful finish of upload file (appr. 1 minute), the status of upload will be indicated in head unit’s display. There is A *TON* of information in this thread. I have tried my best to make it easy to understand if you still have questions please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the link no longer works, do you have another link to download the 1140 software?


----------

